# LA PAZ SALVAJE : El genocidio de 12 millones de alemanes después de perder la segunda guerra mundial . Inédito documental que lo pasaron por la dos



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

como al parecer lo borran/censuran ...
lo he buscado en la web









1945 La Paz Salvaje


Cuando terminó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la gente de la Europa liberada celebró su libertad de la tiranía nazi. Pero para...




www.area-documental.com













Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes


Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...




es.rbth.com





*La paz salvaje*

Documental (+18)

como lo han borrado de la web de tve , lo he buscado por google.

1945, la paz salvaje


Víctimas de una paz que se convirtió en anárquica, vengativa y sangrienta, el terrible destino de millones de alemanes tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial es una historia poco conocida. La violencia se desató contra los soldados y población civil y supuso la limpieza étnica de 12 millones de alemanes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Ago 2020)

Hum...eso en la 2 choca mucho. Esto es tema muy prohibido, hasta ahora


----------



## brickworld (26 Ago 2020)

En la internec está en varias página me imagino que será la misma versión (no censurada) sino quien se trague la de la 2 que confirme

1945 La Paz Salvaje - Area Documental


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hum...eso en la 2 choca mucho. Esto es tema muy prohibido, hasta ahora



que lo pongan a esa hora es porque ya suponen que no lo va a ver nadie. 

Todo el mundo seguirá creyendo las patrañas habituales. Creo que alguien lo ha colado sin haber sido revisado por la criba podemita.


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Ago 2020)

*Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

brickworld dijo:


> En la internec está en varias página me imagino que será la misma versión (no censurada) sino quien se trague la de la 2 que confirme
> 
> 1945 La Paz Salvaje - Area Documental



el acontecimiento es que lo pongan en la tele pública. 

En internet encuentras de todo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

- Hijos, disfrutad de la guerra , porque la paz será más terrible todavía.

( Hitler a un grupo de niños )


----------



## Walter Sobchak (26 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hum...eso en la 2 choca mucho. Esto es tema muy prohibido, hasta ahora



Diran que los mato Hitler desde el mas alla.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2020)

Lo intentaré ver online por internet, no tengo tv

Gracias por el aviso parace interesante


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2020)

Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación? 

¿Quieren decirnos algo?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación?
> 
> ¿Quieren decirnos algo?



Documentales sibre los nazis hay la tira, desde 1945.

Lo que te dicen es que les odian porque han sido sus unicos enemigos politicos


----------



## perrosno (26 Ago 2020)

Empieza, joder que hijos de puta pasando con el camión por encima de los cadaveres alemanes 
Luego ellos eran los malos sí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación?
> 
> ¿Quieren decirnos algo?




Es parte de la doctrina del shock . 

Cuando se refieren a " americanos o ingleses" no son tal. 

Los judíomasones usaron ambos ejércitos para sus fines criminales para cambiar el orden mundial . 

De hecho en Estados Unidos no se bombardearon las ciudades , ni siquiera hubo atentados . Teniendo en cuenta que hubo 70 millones de crímenes , y extendieron la guerra por todo el planeta, algo no cuadra cuando allí nadie les atacó. 


Entendemos que no hace falta un misil nuclear para causar mucho daño. Lo han demostrado con las torres gemelas , que sólo necesitaron un cutter para secuestrar los aviones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2020)

Cuando te hacen a ti lo que tú le has hecho a otros ya no es tan divertido ni tan sexy aunque lleves uniformes de Hugo Boss ¿verdad? Ellos empezaron. La pena, la rabia y lo injusto es que en España se salieron con la suya y no hubo castigo para su genocidio, robo, violaciones, etc.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Empieza, joder que hijos de puta pasando con el camión por encima de los cadaveres alemanes
> Luego ellos eran los malos sí.



¿Por encima de cadáveres? uyyyy qué malotes, creo que los nazis lo hacían sin que todavía fuesen cadáveres...


----------



## mecaweto (27 Ago 2020)

Pocos me parecen. A martillazos con los del martillo.


----------



## Marvin Harris (27 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Empieza, joder que hijos de puta pasando con el camión por encima de los cadaveres alemanes
> Luego ellos eran los malos sí.



Un poco malos si que eran si.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

dice :

Millones de alemanes fueron expulsados de alemania oriental, porque se había convertido en polonia occidental.

LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE PRUSIA . Que es algo de lo que la gente no tiene ni idea. 

Destrucción de Prusia Oriental | Eurasia1945


----------



## toniguada (27 Ago 2020)

Me ha gustado ver la cara b de la guerra.


----------



## danilovix (27 Ago 2020)

* es de la Primera pero vale para todas


----------



## perrosno (27 Ago 2020)

Marvin Harris dijo:


> Un poco malos si que eran si.



¿En una guerra quien no es malo? Visto el documental entero, no sólo los alemanes dieron asco


----------



## perrosno (27 Ago 2020)

Me han gustado mucho unas frases al final:

*"La paz siempre tiene un lado oscuro y lo que ocurrió tras la liberación arroja una sombra de duda entre los vencedores"
"La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia, aprobada por los aliados victoriosos, sigue siendo una atrocidad oculta a plena vista"*


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

danilovix dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 413875
> 
> * es de la Primera pero vale para todas



Los mismos criminales que han soltado el coronavirus , son los que provocaron todos los enfrentamientos anteriores. 

A la población se la puede arengar fácilmente . lo estamos viendo ahora en Cataluña y país vasco, en pocos años, han convertido en traidores a toda la población a través de la educación y lavado de cerebro institucional . 

Con la misma facilidad que se obliga a la gente a llevar mascarillas , se le inculcan ideas satánicas en el cerebro. 

¿ alguien puede concebir que países como China con 1.400 millones de habitantes, cada 2 millones de personas ( los habitantes de vascongadas ) hiciesen un intento de secesión ? lo que está pasando en España solo es fruto de un plan criminal de saqueo y destrucción de nuestro país.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (27 Ago 2020)

¿Qué culpa tenían los niños?

Y las mujeres, y civiles en general, que no tenían nada que ver con la guerra...

Que puto asco de gentuza, joder.


----------



## Focus in (27 Ago 2020)

1945, la paz salvaje


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pocos me parecen. A martillazos con los del martillo.



Automaticamente al ignore. Mis mayores deseos de que tu y toda tu puta familia esteis embichados y hechos mojama antes de fin de año. Muerete escoria y con mucho dolor


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Con la misma facilidad que se obliga a la gente a llevar mascarillas



No te imaginas la tristeza que me da el comprobar como hasta los pocos medio normales que parecian quedar en este puto pozo de mierda de foro, sois tambien subnormales


----------



## dabrute (27 Ago 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *



Si hay algo que los socialistas odian más que a la humanidad es así mismos.

*El socialismo, como todos sus vástagos, desde el fascismo y el nacionalsocialismo hasta el comunismo y el marxismo pasando por cada una de sus muchas otras aberrantes versiones, todas sin excepción genocidas por naturaleza, ha sido responsable del exterminio de al menos 100 millones de seres humanos.*


----------



## Turgot (27 Ago 2020)

La evolución del nazi ignorante en historia


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te imaginas la tristeza que me da el comprobar como hasta los pocos medio normales que parecian quedar en este puto pozo de mierda de foro, sois tambien subnormales



Yo he defendido el uso de las mascarillas desde el primer momento, cuando era completamente absurdo que nos dijeran que era mejor usar guantes que mascarillas.

Sobre todo porque era de sentido común y después de las imágenes de Wuhan y la diferencia de contagios con otros países que sí las usaban .

Nunca negué esta terrible epidemia . Lo que denuncio son las inaceptables contradicciones y bandazos de un extremo a otro del gobierno y la gente que se somete a la ideología dominante aplaudiendo cualquier patraña genocida . 

Los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial, los que mataron a 70 millones de inocentes, los que destruyeron Europa, han vuelto de nuevo al ataque. 

Eso es todo.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> blaaaaaa blaaaaaa



¿Entonces a santo de que ostia puta te pones ahora (y no es la primera vez) a repetir como un loro las mismas frasecitas que los zampapollas? 

Porque si yo estoy convencido de que hacer X cosa es lo correcto, seguire defendiendo mi postura siempre. Lo digan los rojos, los digan los gitanotoreros, lo diga la judiada, lo diga la moronegrada, lo digan los marcianos o lo diga el puto lucifer. No me pongo a cambiar de principios y de frasecitas por no parecerme a alguien que me cae mal


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Entonces a santo de que ostia puta te pones ahora (y no es la primera vez) a repetir como un loro las mismas frasecitas que los zampapollas?
> 
> Porque si yo estoy convencido de que hacer X cosa es lo correcto, seguire defendiendo mi postura siempre. Lo digan los rojos, los digan los gitanotoreros, lo diga la judiada, lo diga la moronegrada, lo digan los marcianos o lo diga el puto lucifer. No me pongo a cambiar de principios y de frasecitas por no parecerme a alguien que me cae mal



Es simplemente entender lo que está pasando . Tu sigues empeñado de que esto es una epidemia originada por un murciélago que comió un viejo mendigo y ha contagiado a millones de personas por todo occidente . Yo te digo , y cualquier persona mínimamente informada y formada que esto es una guerra provocada por los mismos que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial , los judíocomunistas que también crearon la unión soviética y la China de Mao. 

A los criminales que han provocado todo esto más le valía decir que había 0 muertos en Somalia
Decir que hay 822 muertos , equivale a decir que aún estando el virus, han sido capaces de contener la epidemia de una manera muchísimo más eficiente y mejor que los países occidentales y que su sanidad es mucho mejor también


China que tiene 1400 millones de habitantes, solo ha tenido los 4000 supuestos muertos en Wuhan
Después de enseñarnos aquellas terribles imágenes del principio de la epidemia y la construcción de 20 hospitales en una semana
En China muere cada año estadísticamente, diez millones de personas

Es completamente imposible que no se hubiese extendido la epidemia por el resto de las ciudades chinas y sin embargo hay una segunda oleada en los países occidentales
Si el virus fuese lo que dicen, nada podría impedir que llegasen a Pekín personas contagiadas , igual que llegan a España africanos, que el propio gobierno reparte por las ciudades














La segunda ola de coronavirus en España se instala en la contradicción: sólo puedo reunirme con 10 personas pero en una boda me juntaré con 200 (y en los toros, con 4.000)


----------



## celebro (27 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación?
> 
> ¿Quieren decirnos algo?



Herr Angela.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Ago 2020)

Pues podían poner uno de las atrocidades anteriores a 1945 contra los alemanes: el domingo sangriento de Bromberg, los bombardeos estratégicos sobre las ciudades alemanas., atrocidades contra prisioneros alemanes y de sus socios en Rusia...material no falta


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> blaaaaaaa blaaaaaaa



Vamos a ver, te lo voy a repetir una ultima vez, porque es muy agotador estar escribiendo todos los putos dias lo mismo 100 veces para gente que parece que no se molesta ni en leer lo que dices, o que lo lee pero no le importa

Yo ya dije en enero que esto era un virus manipulado por monsanto y lanzado en china, con el objetivo de hundir a china, porque ya se ha convertido en la primera potencia mundial y la judiada no lo puede tolerar, y quieren destruir a china igual que destruyeron a europa inventandose las 2 putas guerras mundiales y la ocupacion militar que dura hasta hoy y que esta sirviendo para castrarnos y hundirnos.

Pero dicho eso, ME SUDA EL PUTISIMO RABO CUAL SEA EL PUTO ORIGEN DE LA PUTA EPIDEMIA, SI ES NATURAL, SI ES ARTIFICIAL, SI ES DE LOS JUDIOS, SI ES DE LOS CHINOS, SI ES DE LOS MARCIANOS, O ES DE LA PUTA MADRE QUE LOS PARIO A TODOS

Es lo que es, una puta epidemia. Y solo hay una forma de acabar con una epidemia, que es cortar de raiz los contagios. Y para eso hay que cerrar las putas fronteras a calicanto, que los viajecitos de mierda son un capricho, no una necesidad. Y que todo el puto mundo se meta a su puta casa las semanas necesarias hasta que los ultimos contagiados den negativo. Y que los unicos que deban salir por estricta necesidad, (militares, policia, medicos, casos concretos de logistica) vayan totalmente tapados para evitar cualquier tipo de contagio. 

ASI QUE TODOS LOS SUBNORMALES QUE SE PONGAN A DECIR:

- QUE NO EXISTE NINGUN VIRUS
- QUE NO HAY QUE TAPARSE
- QUE NO HAY QUE HACER CUARENTENAS
- QUE HAY QUE ZAMPAR RABOS POR EL MUNDO

Lo que son ademas de subnormales, es terroristas a los que hay que matar a palazos. Punto. Asi que sacate tu tambien el puto plastidecor de la nariz y empieza a comportarte como un puto adulto que hace LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER. 

Si en china han habido tan pocos muertos (aunque mientan en las cifras, muy probable, siguen teniendo muchos menos que en europa), es porque en china LA GENTE HA HECHO LO QUE HABIA QUE HACER. Porque alli todo puto dios se tapa los putos morros VOLUNTARIAMENTE, DESDE SIEMPRE, HASTA CON CUALQUIER CATARRITO. Y porque la gente se ha quedado metida en su reputa casa las semanas que les han dicho que se tenian que quedar, hasta erradicar los contagios por muerte del virus. 

Aqui mientras tanto, las elites, esas elites a las que estas acusando tu, son las que te estan comiendo la bola para que salgas ala puta calle a zampar rabos, a embicharte, a enfermarte y a que MUERAS. Asi que a ver si espabilas de una puta vez, antes de que la subnormalizacion se extienda tanto que nos lleve al cuarto mundo

*EL PRIMER MUNDO SERA ASIA. El resto, CAGAPLAYAS*


----------



## el ganador (27 Ago 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hum...eso en la 2 choca mucho. Esto es tema muy prohibido, hasta ahora



Pues hace unos pocos días dieron otro buenísimo sobre la OMS y sus cagadas en la historia.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2020)

Vale pues nada, tu no hagas ni puto caso, sigue zampando rabos como quiere la judiada, embichate, pilla una embolia, cargate a tu familia y goza. Yo ya no te voy a decir nada mas


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Vale pues nada, tu no hagas ni puto caso, sigue zampando rabos como quiere la judiada, embichate, pilla una embolia, cargate a tu familia y goza. Yo ya no te voy a decir nada mas



Claro que existe el virus . Esto es una guerra y es un nuevo tipo de bombardeo,


----------



## WN62 (27 Ago 2020)




----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

WN62 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 414394



Los judíos trataron a los alemanes como a los palestinos.


----------



## perrosno (27 Ago 2020)

Mira que se habrán hecho atrocidades en las guerras y estamos hartos de ver salvajadas en TheYNC o similares, pero lo del camión pasando por encima de los cuerpos moribundos de los civiles fusilados reconozco que me impactó mucho.
Eso es ya es saña, violencia gratuita inadmisible contra civiles en tiempo ya de paz. Así se demuestra que por muy cabrones que fuesen los nazis, en tiempos de guerra se pierde la cabeza y todo vale. Y los demás tampoco fueron hermanitas de la caridad.
Y está claro que en un guerra no hay ni buenos ni malos. Todo es un despropósito y una barbarie.


----------



## lefebre (27 Ago 2020)

Perdieron la guerra. Qué es lo que se esperabais. Las mujeres y niños pasan a ser propiedad de los ganadores. Siempre.


----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (27 Ago 2020)

Lo increible es lo que se ensañaron con ellos los checoslovacos, cuando en ese país los nazis no los putearon durante la guerra, había una ocupación pacífica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> Mira que se habrán hecho atrocidades en las guerras y estamos hartos de ver salvajadas en TheYNC o similares, pero lo del camión pasando por encima de los cuerpos moribundos de los civiles fusilados reconozco que me impactó mucho.
> Eso es ya es saña, violencia gratuita inadmisible contra civiles en tiempo ya de paz. Así se demuestra que por muy cabrones que fuesen los nazis, en tiempos de guerra se pierde la cabeza y todo vale. Y los demás tampoco fueron hermanitas de la caridad.
> Y está claro que en un guerra no hay ni buenos ni malos. Todo es un despropósito y una barbarie.



de todas las aberrantes imágenes que debe haber disponibles , eligieron esa para la edición del documental. 

Lo más probable es que fuese la segunda pasada del camión y la anterior fuese cuando estaban todavía vivos y se retorcían de dolor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

PerotRocaguinarda dijo:


> Lo increible es lo que se ensañaron con ellos los checoslovacos, cuando en ese país los nazis no los putearon durante la guerra, había una ocupación pacífica.



las masas no piensan. 
El ser humano está contenido por la civilización . 
Los individuos son temerosos , pero amparados por la masa, sale el monstruo psicópata ancestral que todos llevamos dentro.

El odio es muy fácil de arengar , por eso los políticos satánicos como Zapatero con su memoria histórica o Puigdemont y el resto de sicarios que buscan provocar una guerra, son criminales que deberían ser juzgados como lo que son.


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2020)

Otros documentales - La paz salvaje - RTVE.es

No creo que dure mucho...


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La paz salvaje*
> 
> Documental (+18)
> 
> ...



Que raro, no me lo puedo creer, los aliados eran los buenos, lo dice el canal historia y tal..


----------



## ranke (27 Ago 2020)

vae victis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2020)

Es que tenemos muy normalizado lo que sucedió, pero si te pones a pensar es difícil de asimilar semejante apocalipsis. 


Sobre todo ahora que con la muerte del black matter , la que están montando, con 70 millones de inocentes muertos y muchos más millones de heridos y gente traumatizada !!! 

gente como nosotros , incluso probablemente con un mayor nivel cultural y de conciencia de la vida.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ago 2020)

¿ A que hora fue el documental, que lo quiero ver por Vomistar pero no lo encuentro? Y el titulo


----------



## HvK (29 Ago 2020)

dabrute dijo:


> Si hay algo que los socialistas odian más que a la humanidad es así mismos.
> 
> *El socialismo, como todos sus vástagos, desde el fascismo y el nacionalsocialismo hasta el comunismo y el marxismo pasando por cada una de sus muchas otras aberrantes versiones, todas sin excepción genocidas por naturaleza, ha sido responsable del exterminio de al menos 100 millones de seres humanos.*



Eres el nuevo Riemann del foro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Sep 2020)

81 años de la La catástrofe de la guerra recae sobre un hombre: el canciller alemán. Ha sGRAN FARSA que da lugar a la invasion y destruccion de EUROPA


----------



## doryan (1 Sep 2020)

lefebre dijo:


> Perdieron la guerra. Qué es lo que se esperabais. Las mujeres y niños pasan a ser propiedad de los ganadores. Siempre.



Eso es solo cuando el contrincante es un sinvergüenza que no respeta tratados firmados.


----------



## doryan (2 Sep 2020)

Ensañarse con la población civil deslegitimiza toda razón de victoria .


----------



## stuka (2 Sep 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuando te hacen a ti lo que tú le has hecho a otros ya no es tan divertido ni tan sexy aunque lleves uniformes de Hugo Boss ¿verdad? Ellos empezaron. La pena, la rabia y lo injusto es que en España se salieron con la suya y no hubo castigo para su genocidio, robo, violaciones, etc.




El tío elige de nick una peli juden de mierda dirigida por uno de sus perros traidores. Desde luego no oculta lo que es.

Tú sí que eres un bastardo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Sep 2020)

stuka dijo:


> El tío elige de nick una peli juden de mierda dirigida por uno de sus perros traidores. Desde luego no oculta lo que es.
> 
> Tú sí que eres un bastardo.



Vaya, te parecerá mentira pero pocos aquí lo pillan, como son fachas pobres tienen el coeficiente justo para cagar y respirar al mismo tiempo, veo que usted además puede incluso toser. Enhorabuena.


----------



## pandiella (2 Sep 2020)

disgresionando, pone en perspectiva la represion franquista

pasa un poco como con los indios en norteamerica y sudamerica.

si los rojos hubiesen ganado, no hubiera habido represion, asi de simple.

no hubiese quedado ni un superviviente ni descendiente del otro bando para protestar, y tambien en el sentido orwelliano


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (2 Sep 2020)

brickworld dijo:


> En la internec está en varias página me imagino que será la misma versión (no censurada) sino quien se trague la de la 2 que confirme
> 
> 1945 La Paz Salvaje - Area Documental



En yewtube no sale y en el enlace que has colocado hay audio y subtítulos pero no hay video.


----------



## lefebre (2 Sep 2020)

doryan dijo:


> Eso es solo cuando el contrincante es un sinvergüenza que no respeta tratados firmados.



Eso depende del fin. Si luchas por conquistar y controlar un territorio, o si luchas por venganza contra el demonio. Los nazis eran para el otro bando el demonio consumado. No luchaban para defender una idea o un territorio ni para parar a los nazis, era aplastar al demonio y hacerlo sufrir, torturarlo y celebrarlo. Por eso se aplastó, torturó y asesinó y violó sistemáticamente a soldados, civiles, mujeres y niños alemanes. Al igual que a supuestos colaboradores o mujeres que hubieran 'confraternizado' con alemanes.
Eso pasó con Sadam Hussein, Gadafi, etc...


----------



## doryan (3 Sep 2020)

No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto .
A Hitler le movía inicialmente el rencor por las medidas adoptadas por el resto de países tras la IGM y no puede compararlo con Gadafi porque Gadafi actuaba solo por su interés sin importarle su pueblo un pimiento mientras que Hitler tenía unos ideales amparados en la protección hacia su pueblo. 
Pero independientemente de eso las tropas actúan conforme a la benevolencia de sus mandos, y esos mandos permitieron las mismas tropelías y atrocidades contra las que decian luchar amparándose en una falsa moral.
Más o menos como hoy en día , que según quién haga una acción es un facha mal nacido o una justa y necesaria medida .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

doryan dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en absoluto .
> A Hitler le movía inicialmente el rencor por las medidas adoptadas por el resto de países tras la IGM y no puede compararlo con Gadafi porque Gadafi actuaba solo por su interés sin importarle su pueblo un pimiento mientras que Hitler tenía unos ideales amparados en la protección hacia su pueblo.
> Pero independientemente de eso las tropas actúan conforme a la benevolencia de sus mandos, y esos mandos permitieron las mismas tropelías y atrocidades contra las que decian luchar amparándose en una falsa moral.
> Más o menos como hoy en día , que según quién haga una acción es un facha mal nacido o una justa y necesaria medida .



Del documental sobre Stalin , se desprende que la intención de Hitler era echar a los comunistas criminales que llevaban 20 años masacrando y asesinando a millones de rusos. Guerras civiles y purgas hicieron de ese territorio un infierno regido por el mayor psicópata criminal de la historia de la humanidad con el que se asociaron los americanos e ingleses . 

hoy pasaron en la dos de nuevo la trilogía de Stalin. ya la había visto . 

Cada vez que veo este tipo de documentales no doy crédito a tanta masacre , hablan de genocidios de millones de inocentes asesinados como si fuesen estadísticas . Pensar que todo esto sucedió hace unas pocas décadas es inconcebible . Cuando odio, cuanta locura . 

Destaca la colaboración de los judíomasones que tenían el poder en Estados Unidos al enviarle a Stalin literalmente dijeron cientos de miles de vehículos tanques, Jeeps , armas , aviones . por si quedaba duda de quien está detrás del comunismo . 

¿Fue decisivo el envío de material bélico a la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial? - Archivos de la Historia | Tu página de divulgación


----------



## danilovix (3 Sep 2020)

Si os fijais, los que purgaron a los civiles alemanes casi siempre eran comunistas, en todos los paises aunque fueran de seres de luz había partidos rojos, entonces podemos deducir que la maldad está encarnada en el comunismo per sé.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Sep 2020)

¿A qué pueblo echó Alemania de su propia tierra? En serio has preguntado eso, psicópata animal fascista!? Sin contar con el exterminio judío empieza a enumerar paises invadidos y limpiezas raciales e ideológicas. ¿Pero de qué zulo nazi psicópata criminal y subnormal se ha escapado la gente que dice estas cosas?


----------



## Sanchón el matafascistas (3 Sep 2020)

Demasiado pocos fueron


----------



## Cosmopolita (3 Sep 2020)

Me importa un comino. Bien que les acuchillaba mi abuelo en el bosque.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Policeman (3 Sep 2020)




----------



## Vosk (3 Sep 2020)

Que en TVE pongan ese documental no es "que se les haya colado", no es un desliz. El verdadero poder nunca tiene bando, es el creador de los bandos, y alimenta a ambos. Ahora toca alimentar un poco a la disidencia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

Documaster - Apocalipsis: Stalin - El demonio - RTVE.es

Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿Fue decisivo el envío de material bélico a la URSS durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial? - Archivos de la Historia | Tu página de divulgación


----------



## gabrielo (3 Sep 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *



ellos votaron a hitler y nosotros a uno aun peor al menos en lo económico.

hitler termino siendo un monstruo pero es posible que muchos judíos le votaran en el 33 y a pesar de que su gobierno tuvo multitud de monstruosidades no todo le fue mal a Alemania ,la economía totalmente desbastada antes de entrar hitler en el poder por el edicto de versalles de 1919 en reparaciones de guerra y la crisis del 29 que se cebo con Alemania, muchos vieron en hitler la ultima esperanza y hitler si no fuera por su política de exterminios y de agresiones a otros paises y se hubiera contentado con austria posiblemente hubiera sido un estadista ,el problema es que estaba loco y fue capaz de extender sus locuras de su cabeza a gran parte de la población alemana a través de la ingeniería propagandística.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

danilovix dijo:


> Si os fijais, los que purgaron a los civiles alemanes casi siempre eran comunistas, en todos los paises aunque fueran de seres de luz había partidos rojos, entonces podemos deducir que la maldad está encarnada en el comunismo per sé.



Sí claro . No tengo duda que EL GEN ROJO EXISTE . 


Es la genética heredada de los cazadores-recolectores que evolucionaron a saqueadores de poblados de los ganaderos y agricultores. 

A lo largo de la historia se le ha ido llamando de diferentes formas . Son simplemente los descendientes de los asesinos, que por cierto es una enorme cantidad de la población teniendo en cuenta la historia de invasiones , asesinato de los hombres y violación de las mujeres.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Sep 2020)

Eran los hombres lobo que hacían guerrilla hasta el 48 y no podían adaptarse a la vida civil?


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dice :
> 
> Millones de alemanes fueron expulsados de alemania oriental, porque se había convertido en polonia occidental.
> 
> ...



Les quitaron las casas a los prusiano los polacos de hoy en día en danzig


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2020)

lefebre dijo:


> Los nazis eran para el otro bando el demonio consumado. No luchaban para defender una idea o un territorio ni para parar a los nazis, era aplastar al demonio y hacerlo sufrir, torturarlo y celebrarlo.



Que machacadita teneis la cabeza con la propaganda de espilbergo.

Las guerras mundiales, en plural, estaban planificadas ya desde finales del 19, con el objetivo de machacar y arrasar Alemania y Japon, que desde sus reformas politicas de 1870 se habian convertido en las 2 superpotencias de mayor crecimiento mundial, superando a los anglos en 1900 y alcanzando de cerca a los yankis en las decadas posteriores. 

En 1914 fueron a por alemania a la que dejaron machacada. Pero no contaban con la irrupcion de adolfo, un tio que volvio a reunificar los pedazos fragmentados y volvio a construir una potencia como era debido, haciendole convertirse casi casi en la primera potencia mundial. Asi que los machacaron y destruyeron de forma que no levantaran cabeza y que supusiera la colonziacion y ocupacion militar posterior de ambos, que dura hasta hoy. Ocupacion militar que no quedo solamente en alemania y japon sino en toda europa, y tambien extendida a otros puntos de asia (corea, etc)

Da mucha pereza repetir todos los putos dias lo mismo, a los cerebros judeotrituraditos


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que machacadita teneis la cabeza con la propaganda de espilbergo.
> 
> Las guerras mundiales, en plural, estaban planificadas ya desde finales del 19, con el objetivo de machacar y arrasar Alemania y Japon, que desde sus reformas politicas de 1870 se habian convertido en las 2 superpotencias de mayor crecimiento mundial, superando a los anglos en 1900 y alcanzando de cerca a los yankis en las decadas posteriores.
> 
> ...



cuanto vales cuando eres coherente !


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Sep 2020)

Después del Reich, magnifico libro que trata del asunto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2020)




----------



## sivigliano (4 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es parte de la doctrina del shock .
> 
> Cuando se refieren a " americanos o ingleses" no son tal.
> 
> ...



Se olvida de Pearl Harbor con más de 3000 muertos en unas horas, que fue lo que obligó a USA a entrar de lleno en la guerra que durante dos años y pico se desarrolló sin la participación directa de USA.


----------



## propellerman (4 Sep 2020)

A much@s alemanes/as ni los pudieron violar/asesinar porque se temían lo peor incluso de americanos e ingleses y antes se quitaron ellos mismos de en medio y mataron a sus propios hijos también porque ya sabían de violaciones de menores en territorios alemanes ya conquistados; los aliados siempre han mantenido que esto lo hicieron cuatro gatos adoctrinados pero tengo familia en Alemania y los viejos que vivieron la guerra y vivían hasta hace unos años decían que de cuatro gatos nada de nada y también que no sólo los soviéticos violaron a alemanas en masa, ingleses y americanos tomaron a muchas mujeres como botín de guerra. Aparte de eso saqueos generalizados, ejecuciones arbitrarias, palizas, humillaciones, escarnios públicos etcétera; todo ello también con población civil; viejos, mujeres y niños muriendo de inanición mientras los aliados tiraban carne a sus perros después de haber saqueado las provisiones de víveres de muchas ciudades

Y podríamos seguir porque aparte de arrasar durante la guerra ciudades alemanas enteras dejando decenas de miles de muertos civiles en una noche, cuando los aliados entraron en Alemania hubo mucha mucha mucha mierda por su parte; no fueron los héroes que nos pinta el cine y la historia oficial en contraposición a la Alemania nazi, tienen bastante por lo que callar también


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2020)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se olvida de Pearl Harbor con más de 3000 muertos en unas horas, que fue lo que obligó a USA a entrar de lleno en la guerra que durante dos años y pico se desarrolló sin la participación directa de USA.



Hawai es una isla invadida por una potencia extranjera más cerca de Japón que de Estados Unidos. 

El relato que te han contado que es una absurda estupidez para ignorantes , no te han dicho que se hizo en previsión del inminente ataque de las fuerzas norteamericanas a Japón como así se hizo , simplemente los japoneses buscaban defenderse de los criminales invasores . 

Excepto dos barcos, todos los demás fueron reparados en pocas semanas . los muertos , de creer esa cifra, son irrelevantes comparados con los millones que mataron los americanos. O sea , que bombardean una base militar y ellos desintegran Tokio, Hiroshima y Nagasaki asesinando y dejando con graves heridas a millones de personas inocentes ????? 


Se buscaba impedir que se formase Estados Unidos de Asia, al igual que Estados Unidos de Europa, 

Si fuese verdad que los japoneses y alemanes saquearon el oro de los países invadidos, finalmente todo ese oro se lo quedaron los vencedores .


----------



## frenlib (4 Sep 2020)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *



Ojalá tu madre sea violada y asesinada, se lo merece por haber parido a un subnormal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Sep 2020)

frenlib dijo:


> Ojalá tu madre sea violada y asesinada, se lo merece por haber parido a un subnormal.



son ignorantes. Gente adoctrinada , parte de un enorme rebaño de borregos sometidos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

brickworld dijo:


> En la internec está en varias página me imagino que será la misma versión (no censurada) sino quien se trague la de la 2 que confirme
> 
> 1945 La Paz Salvaje - Area Documental



Visto!

La verdad que es un documental hecho con cojones, hoy día, con el politico-correctismo, tiene mucho merito

1945 La Paz Salvaje - Area Documental


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

Peter Molloy - IMDb

No hay gran cosa de él, aunque dirigía ya en los 50 (hablo del director)

*The Savage Peace (TV Movie 2015) - IMDb*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Otros documentales - La paz salvaje - RTVE.es
> 
> No creo que dure mucho...



Ya no está disponible en RTVE


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> son ignorantes. Gente adoctrinada , parte de un enorme rebaño de borregos sometidos



No, no son ignornates, son malos.

Los ignorantes están viendo a tías en bragas en Instagram, los malos están aquí


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2020)

cuando dudo si todo esto del coronavirus es una guerra, recuerdo este documental y se me pasa.


----------



## ashe (9 Sep 2020)

Y de ahi los males de alemania y estos mismos jodiendo ahora al resto de europa en esta UE con el sentimiento de culpa cuando alemania FUE INOCENTE, bueno en realidad es inocente del 90% de las chorradas que dicen en contra de estos porque no hay que olvidar que la primera guerra mundial fue promovida por FRANCIA E USA y del tratado de Versalles apareció Hitler que solo es el malo porque no se bajó los pantalones, por nada mas. Que paradogiamente ahora alemania SI ES CULPABLE aunque es un error culpar a una sociedad mas amariconada que la española (y ya es decir)

Y en el caso de España hicieron algo parecido con Carrero Blanco aunque en caso español y alemán no tengan nada que ver salvo en el anti-marxismo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Sí claro . No tengo duda que EL GEN ROJO EXISTE .*
> 
> 
> Es la genética heredada de los cazadores-recolectores que evolucionaron a saqueadores de poblados de los ganaderos y agricultores.
> ...





Son los psicópatas de los que habla @ominae.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Son los psicópatas de los que habla @ominae.



El que me descubrieran eso, fue para mí un shock, era la pieza que me faltaba en el puzzle para entender el Siglo XX y lo que llevamos del XXI


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Sep 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El que me descubrieran eso, fue para mí un shock, era la pieza que me faltaba en el puzzle para entender el Siglo XX y lo que llevamos del XXI





Con la teoría de los psicópatas se explica perfectamente la realidad histórica de las dos Españas.

Y yo voy más lejos aún, creo que en España tenemos un mayor porcentaje de psicópatas o de malas personas debido a la mezcla de razas que hubo en el pasado. Creo que los marrónidos tienen mayor tendencia a la psicopatía, sólo hay que ver su tasa de criminalidad en otros países más marrónidos que España.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Con la teoría de los psicópatas se explica perfectamente la realidad histórica de las dos Españas.
> 
> Y yo voy más lejos aún, creo que en España tenemos un mayor porcentaje de psicópatas o de malas personas debido a la mezcla de razas que hubo en el pasado. Creo que los marrónidos tienen mayor tendencia a la psicopatía, sólo hay que ver su tasa de criminalidad en otros países más marrónidos que España.



La razon no la sé, pero sí que parece mas alta que en casi cualquier lugar de Europa. Es que hasta la imagen del mueriego psicopata español ha pasado al pop-culture mundial. Si hasta en Street Fighter pusieron un guaperas mujeriego narcisista como ejemplo de español


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Sep 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> *La razon no la sé,* pero sí que parece mas alta que en casi cualquier lugar de Europa. Es que hasta la imagen del mueriego psicopata español ha pasado al pop-culture mundial. Si hasta en Street Fighter pusieron un guaperas mujeriego narcisista como ejemplo de español




Por mis observaciones, para coincidir bastante bien con mi teoría. A mayor marronismo de un individuo, mayores probabilidades de problemas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Por mis observaciones, para coincidir bastante bien con mi teoría. A mayor marronismo de un individuo, mayores probabilidades de problemas.



Hombre, puede ser. Los negros tienen mucho al marxismo en cualquier vertiente, mas que los blancos. Pero los moros y lo asiáticos, no sabría como catalogarlos desde la perspectiva ideologica por un tema racial


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Sep 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hombre, puede ser. Los negros tienen mucho al marxismo en cualquier vertiente, mas que los blancos. Pero los moros y lo asiáticos, no sabría como catalogarlos desde la perspectiva ideologica por un tema racial




Los moros también son marrones, y también son psicópatas. Sólo hay que ver la cantidad de problemas que han dado a lo largo de los siglos.

Y la causa no es el Islam. Es al contrario, como son psicópatas, crearon el Islam.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Los moros también son marrones, y también son psicópatas. Sólo hay que ver la cantidad de problemas que han dado a lo largo de los siglos.
> 
> Y la causa no es el Islam. Es al contrario, como son psicópatas, crearon el Islam.



Te refieres que la mezcla racial durante la invasion musulmana a España ha dejado unos genes que tienden al rojerío¿? 

El Islam es un sustitorio del marxismo, entonces. Es decir, los psicopatas buscan una excusa para poder matar, cometer crimenes, etc...

-En España y Occidente lo da el comunismo. Si eres rojo puedes prevaricar, quemar coches, pegar palizas, amenazar a alguien , matar...con relativa impunidad. Como es lo unico que te da impunidad te haces rojo si eres psicopata

-En los paises musulmanes es hacerse musulman salafí, que te permite eso, de ahí que hay menos marxismo

¿Es un poco eso tú hipotesis? (la estoy analizando: ni la afirmo ni la descarto)


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 Sep 2020)

La semana pasada 3h poniendo verde a Stalin. Lo intérprete como que Podemos está acabado.


----------



## Tumama (10 Sep 2020)

Mr Policeman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 420821



No entiendo si lo que ese póster trata de sugerir es que, de los 13,8 millones de alemanes, los 6 millones que "desaparecieron" son justamente los judíos que aparecieron en EEUU, la URSS, Canadá, etc.

O si es otra cosa.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Sep 2020)

¿Que es esto de los alpinos?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Sep 2020)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La semana pasada 3h poniendo verde a Stalin. Lo intérprete como que Podemos está acabado.



No, la izquierda no tiene problema en criticar a Stalin...

...no por matar 30 millones, no...

...por matar a Trotskij


----------



## Rain dog (10 Sep 2020)

Yo ya no puedo ver estos documentales.

Ya sé lo que pasó, y estoy cansado, amigos. Me duelen en el alma las mentiras y las salvajadas.

Toca proteger el espíritu.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Sep 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No, la izquierda no tiene problema en criticar a Stalin...
> 
> ...no por matar 30 millones, no...
> 
> ...por matar a Trotskij



Siempre me sorprendo cuando consigue llegar al poder un psicópata de manual , asesina a millones de personas y la gente lo aclama. 

Nada justifica las guerras . asesinar a gente inocente, a familias enteras a cientos de miles de personas de una ciudad , porque sí . para imponer chaladuras políticas que no tienen recorrido .


----------



## Leopardo (10 Sep 2020)

Para documental que te remueve las tripas Hellstorm.

Yo tampoco puedo ver estas cosas. Me pone mal cuerpo. Por si fuera poco tener que aguantar en silencio todas las atrocidades que le hicieron al pueblo alemán, tener que aguantar a los subnormales enfermos que critican sin haber leído un puto libro de historia...
Demuestran cuánta razón tenía.
Muestra lo culto que era el pueblo en general.
Era vivir o morir.
Lucharon hasta el final.
Europa sigue muriendo.


----------



## jerjes (10 Sep 2020)

Continente salvaje Europa 1945 de Lovell, es bastante veraz aunque tirando a tendencioso. ya sabe estos anglosajones...Otro libro interesante es los campos de la muerte del General Eisinhower. el nazi más psicópata no los hubiera ideado como lo hizo él.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Sep 2020)

jerjes dijo:


> Continente salvaje Europa 1945 de Lovell, es bastante veraz aunque tirando a tendencioso. ya sabe estos anglosajones...Otro libro interesante es los campos de la muerte del General Eisinhower. el nazi más psicópata no los hubiera ideado como lo hizo él.



Nono, los nazis lucharon contra Eisenhower. No confundas


----------



## Hao X (11 Sep 2020)

Pocos han muerto para lo que hicieron.

Por cierto, limpieza etnica no es lo mismo que genocidio. El documental indica que murieron medio millon.

Al resto los mandaron a tomar por culo de las tierras que querian quedarse con el pretexto de superioridad racial.


----------



## Hao X (11 Sep 2020)

Mucho mejor el documental de Oasis

Oasis Supersonic - Area Documental


----------



## jotace (11 Sep 2020)

En la guerra más grande que ha conocido la humanidad, los vencedores hacen salvajadas ¿y? ¿cuál es el problema?

¡Qué fácil y bonito es hacer juicios de valor con la barriga llena desde la calidez del hogar saboreando una copa de vino!!

Los soldados que llegaron a Alemania no estaban precisamente en esas condiciones, eso el que llegó, que miles se quedaron por el camino.
Los civiles que fueron represaliados y oprimidos por los nazis tampoco estarían para muchas bromas.


----------



## ominae (11 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Con la teoría de los psicópatas se explica perfectamente la realidad histórica de las dos Españas.
> 
> Y yo voy más lejos aún, creo que en España tenemos un mayor porcentaje de psicópatas o de malas personas debido a la mezcla de razas que hubo en el pasado. Creo que los marrónidos tienen mayor tendencia a la psicopatía, sólo hay que ver su tasa de criminalidad en otros países más marrónidos que España.



No creo qeu sea una mezcla de razas. Sin duda en razas menos inteligentes la psicopatia es muy habitual, tanto que lo que te asombra a veces es encontrar a gente normal, pero no creo que deba ser un asunto exclusivamente de razas, porque por ejemplo una persona se puede convertir en psicopata por un ictus, un accidente en la cabeza etc... pero no cabe duda que en general hay razas mas bondadosas que otras pero eso no significa que la psicopatia sea externa a esa raza. 

Por ejemplo un pais lleno de psicopatas, mas que españa que mira que es dificil, es argentina, y tienen uan genetica bastante europea.

Lo de las dos españas es evidente y por eso españa es uno de esos paises que parece mejorar cuando se establece alguna estructura represiva, tipo inquisición o Franco, que inactiva a los psicopatas o les hace buscar otros derroteros.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Sep 2020)

ominae dijo:


> *No creo qeu sea una mezcla de razas.* Sin duda en razas menos inteligentes la psicopatia es muy habitual, tanto que lo que te asombra a veces es encontrar a gente normal, pero no creo que deba ser un asunto exclusivamente de razas, porque por ejemplo una persona se puede convertir en psicopata por un ictus, un accidente en la cabeza etc... pero no cabe duda que en general hay razas mas bondadosas que otras pero eso no significa que la psicopatia sea externa a esa raza.
> 
> Por ejemplo un pais lleno de psicopatas, mas que españa que mira que es dificil, es argentina, y tienen uan genetica bastante europea.
> 
> Lo de las dos españas es evidente y por eso españa es uno de esos paises que parece mejorar cuando se establece alguna estructura represiva, tipo inquisición o Franco, que inactiva a los psicopatas o les hace buscar otros derroteros.




Pues yo sí lo pienso.

Si por un lado, tenemos razas o genéticas con muy baja tendencia a la criminalidad, y por otro lado tenemos otras razas con genéticas con una alta tendencia a la criminalidad y a la falta de control de sus impulsos (razas marrones), de esa mezcla surgirán individuos como en España, que en apariencia pueden tener la piel blanca, pero cuya genética cerebral al ser la resultante de la mezcla, quizá produce individuos cuyo cerebro disfruta con el mal y la destrucción.



Yo tengo la teoría de que hace falta muy poca sangre de una genética o de otra para transformar a un individuo. Igual que hace falta sólo un 2% de carbono para transformar el hierro en acero.

Basta con ver a ciertos individuos que pueden parecer negros, pero con algún rasgo de los blancos por un antepasado blanco, como unos ojos claros o una piel más blanca, y ya se le detecta unas capacidades mentales muy superiores a sus iguales marrones.

Leía por lo mañana un post de un forero que decía haber estado hace 25 años en Suecia, y que en aquel entonces les resultaba inconcebible el concepto de robar. Ha sido llenar el país de marrones, y han convertido aquello en la jungla. Y por la educación no es, porque los nacidos ya aquí, siguen el mismo esquema. Sólo hay que ver el caso de España con los gitanos.

Como dijo el otro día ATARAXIO, el gen ROJO (maldad, caos y destrucción) existe. Y mi teoría es que ese gen según con quien te reproduzcas puede modularse. Y en España lo que más abunda es pelo oscuro y ojos marrones. Ahora hay que preguntarse de donde vinieron esas características externas, que nos dan una pista de las internas. Y las respuesta es inquietante.



Busque las diferencias genéticas y de personalidad:


----------



## ominae (11 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues yo sí lo pienso.
> 
> Si por un lado, tenemos razas o genéticas con muy baja tendencia a la criminalidad, y por otro lado tenemos otras razas con genéticas con una alta tendencia a la criminalidad y a la falta de control de sus impulsos (razas marrones), de esa mezcla surgirán individuos como en España, que en apariencia pueden tener la piel blanca, pero cuya genética cerebral al ser la resultante de la mezcla, quizá produce individuos cuyo cerebro disfruta con el mal y la




Eso es así pero no es excluyente, funciona por porcentaje. Digamos que por poner un ejemplo absurdo en la “raza blanca” tendríamos un 5% de psicopatas y en otra raza “peor” tendríamos un 15% de psicopatas, pero no es algo exclusivo ni que se produzca por la mezcla.

igual que por ejemplo algunas razas tienen más predisposición a algunas enfermedades o a tener, no se, hijos con síndrome de down, pero eso no quiere decir que el resto de razas no tengan.

además de que como le digo, aunque es raro, puede pasar que una persona se convierta en un psicopata por causas ajenas al nacimiento como por ejemplo un golpe o un ictus o degeneración cerebral.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues yo sí lo pienso.
> 
> Si por un lado, tenemos razas o genéticas con muy baja tendencia a la criminalidad, y por otro lado tenemos otras razas con genéticas con una alta tendencia a la criminalidad y a la falta de control de sus impulsos (razas marrones), de esa mezcla surgirán individuos como en España, que en apariencia pueden tener la piel blanca, pero cuya genética cerebral al ser la resultante de la mezcla, quizá produce individuos cuyo cerebro disfruta con el mal y la destrucción.
> 
> ...




la primera regla de oro universal (ética ) 

Este principio general afirma, *«no hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que te hagan a ti».*

Su universalidad sugiere que puede estar relacionada con aspectos innatos de la naturaleza humana. 

Tengo mucho interés en entender las guerras porque me parecen incomprensibles. Que personas normales, honradas que vivían su vida feliz con sus familias de pronto los envíen al campo de batalla a matarse con otras personas igual que ellos pero que no conocen , es aberrante. 

O peor aún , que un político criminal y satánico ordene bombardear una ciudad y matar de una sentada cientos de miles de inocentes, escapa de mi comprensión de la naturaleza humana. ¿ Cómo puede alguien disponer de la vida de otra persona y no esperar que le maten ? 

LA SEGUNDA REGLA UNIVERSAL DEBERÍA SER : EL QUE A HIERRO MATA , A HIERRO MUERE .


*• “En la felicidad y el sufrimiento deberemos abstenernos de infligir a los demás, aquello que no nos gustaría que nos infligieran”.
Mahavira: Yogashastra 2, 20 (Jainismo)
• “No hieras a los otros con aquello que te hace sufrir a ti”.
Buda. Sutta Pitaka, Udanavagga 5, 18 (Budismo)
• “Lo que no querrías que te hiciesen, tú no lo hagas a los demás”.
Confucio: Analecta 15, 23 (Confucionismo)
• “No hagas a los otros aquello que, si te hiciesen a ti, te causaría pena”.
Mahabharata 5, 15, 17 (Hinduísmo)
• “La buena naturaleza es aquella que se reprime para no hacer al otro aquello que no sería bueno para ella”.
Dadistan-i-Denik 49, 5 (Zoroastrismo)
• “Lo que para ti es detestable, no lo hagas tú a tu prójimo. Esta es toda la ley, el resto son comentarios”.
Hillel: Talmud bab Shabbat 31ª (Judaísmo)
• “Tal como querríais que la gente actuara respecto a vosotros, actuad vosotros así respecto a la gente”.
Jesús, Evangelio de Lucas 6, 31 (Cristianismo)
• “No deseéis para los demás, aquello que no deseáis para vosotros mismos”.
Baha’u’ llah; Kitab-i-Aqdas, 148 (Bahá’i)
• “Lo que os irrita de la conducta de los otros respecto a vosotros, no se lo hagáis a ellos”.
Isócrates, Nicocles 61 (Filósofo griego)
• “No hagas tú aquello que aborreces en otros”.
Pitágoras, 580 a. C. (Filósofo griego)
• “Ninguno de vosotros es realmente creyente mientras no quiera para su hermano aquello que quiera para sí mismo”.
Mahoma: 13º de los cuarenta hadiths de Nawawi*


----------



## Tumama (11 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *• “En la felicidad y el sufrimiento deberemos abstenernos de infligir a los demás, aquello que no nos gustaría que nos infligieran”.
> Mahavira: Yogashastra 2, 20 (Jainismo)
> • “No hieras a los otros con aquello que te hace sufrir a ti”.
> Buda. Sutta Pitaka, Udanavagga 5, 18 (Budismo)
> ...



Que esclarecedora compilación, ¡gracias!


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Que esclarecedora compilación, ¡gracias!



Al hacer creer a cada persona que los demás son unos apestados al mismo tiempo que él , su cerebro se transforma.

Es un proceso parecido a la doma de los animales . Un estado de shock permanente para el resto de la vida .

Lo que buscan con todo este guión exactamente igual en todos los países occidentales , es convertirnos en chinos sumisos para implantar medidas socioeconómicas de carácter comunista, que de no estar la población alienada serían inaceptables

*Básicamente se trata de redistribuir el exceso de riqueza del norte al sur y el exceso de población del sur al norte.*


Desde un punto de vista globalista de la agenda 2030 , cuyo gobierno de España es alumno aventajado , al no existir razas , ni fronteras , es la disculpa para invadir occidente y robar todas las riquezas , destruyendo a su población.
*
Una invasión de libro, pero en vez de misiles se usan coronavirus












*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2020)

Es que la gente no sabe que entre unos y otros mataron a 70 millones de personas. todos ellos inocentes. 

Los únicos culpables son los llamados políticos que inician las guerras. todos los demás son carne de cañón . 

Por eso son tan peligrosos los hijos de puta catalanes como el Junqueras y resto de la banda, que arengan a los tontos a dar su vida por chaladuras inventadas y cuando ellos vean el asunto mal parado huirán al exilio como hacen todos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Sep 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la primera regla de oro universal (ética )
> 
> Este principio general afirma, *«no hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que te hagan a ti».*
> 
> ...



El cristianismo es mucho mas que esto. Es saberse pecador e inmundo ante Dios para el Juicio que vendrá, y que solo mediante Cristo podemos ser vistos de forma impoluta, incapaz de alcanzar eso nostros mismos.

Los que tergiversais el mensaje cristiano os la vereis con Él , aun estais a tiempo de arrodillaros ante Cristo y no de hacer el imbecil


----------



## nadie_importante (14 Sep 2020)

Eso es la guerra, hijos de puta manipulados y movidos por bajos instintos en todos lo bandos, gente despreciable que se sienten cómodos y disfrutan haciendo daño y destruyendo.

La guerra destruye lo que dice defender, sólo es un negocio de hijos de puta psicópatas en contra de la población civil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2020)

nadie_importante dijo:


> Eso es la guerra, hijos de puta manipulados y movidos por bajos instintos en todos lo bandos, gente despreciable que se sienten cómodos y disfrutan haciendo daño y destruyendo.
> 
> La guerra destruye lo que dice defender, sólo es un negocio de hijos de puta psicópatas en contra de la población civil.



efectivamente. Nada , absolutamente nada justifica el asesinato de millones de personas para conseguir rendimientos políticos. 

Si nos parece extremadamente cruel las decapitaciones de los cárteles de la droga , los muertos y heridos en las guerras no son estadísticas, son personas inocentes que murieron y sufrieron muchísimo más que todas esas horribles torturas que ahora se ven en vídeo. 

Bombardear una ciudad significa que miles de personas agonizarán durante horas aplastadas por cascotes , quizás viendo a sus hijos medio destripados gritar de dolor. Eso es un bombardeo y no una hazaña bélica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Sep 2020)

Nunca antes en la historia de la humanidad se trató a tanta gente como esclavos. 
Les advierto que todo esto que está pasando es un proceso de adiestramiento de la población como nunca ha sido posible en el pasado. 
No había tecnología ni medios para llegar a tanta gente con métodos de ingeniería social que son las mismas que se usan con los animales de circo. 

todos estos procedimientos provocan cambios estructurales en el cerebro que cambian a la persona para siempre, igual que la doma de los caballos , que convierten en una tarde a un caballo libre y brioso en un zombi obediente de las riendas . 

La reforma laboral de Sánchez obliga a los empleados a fichar en el trabajo

El móvil es el famoso microchip que todo el mundo lleva voluntariamente pegado a su cuerpo igual que si estuviese insertado. y a través del móvil , que incluso graba lo que hablas , la inteligencia artificial ya te tiene fichado , ya te conocen mejor que tú mismo . 

el coronavirus no es más que una de tantas actuaciones de ingeniería social para hacer a la gente obediente. Sánchez al igual que el resto de políticos sicarios , siguen órdenes , guiones que incluso desconocen cual es la trama como los actores de las películas. Son empleados . Como pasó con Zapatero y los atentados de los trenes de Atocha, lo eligieron por obediente, no por listo. 


durante millones de años, se lleva repitiendo el mismo proceso con calma , amor, armonía , con todo el tiempo que sea necesario para lo único que le da sentido a la vida , que es criar bebés . Están engañando a los occidentales para convertirlos en herramientas productivas de un mundo distópico donde estaremos controlados en cada una de nuestras acciones , incluso pensamientos.


----------



## Jose (17 Sep 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuando te hacen a ti lo que tú le has hecho a otros ya no es tan divertido ni tan sexy aunque lleves uniformes de Hugo Boss ¿verdad? Ellos empezaron. La pena, la rabia y lo injusto es que en España se salieron con la suya y no hubo castigo para su genocidio, robo, violaciones, etc.



Los comunistas nunca se han vestido de Hugo boss
. Son más de Carrefour
Saludos,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2020)

Jose dijo:


> Los comunistas nunca se han vestido de Hugo boss
> . Son más de Carrefour
> Saludos,



En realidad de Alcampo. Saludos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Oct 2020)

Alucino todavia que se diera este documental en la 2


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alucino todavia que se diera este documental en la 2



Si han sido capaces de emitir esto y en una televisión dominada por la ideología que ganó la segunda guerra mundial, la cruda verdad debe ser monstruosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2020)

En el momento que se pretenda deportar a cualquier persona que haya nacido en un país ( argelinos de tercera generación por ejemplo ) los criminales que han soltado el coronavirus , los jefes de Sánchez e Iglesias. los que hicieron el atentado de los trenes de Atocha, jefes de Zapatero.

.... los creadores de todas las guerras habidas y por haber y que lanzaron la bomba atómica en Japón, ya tendrán la disculpa para bombardear sin piedad las ciudades europeas.


Quien cometió los atentados de los trenes de Atocha, quería dar un vuelco electoral para que Zapatero hiciese la ley de garantía de depósitos y que sus jefes pudieran robar los doscientos mil millones de euros que costó la estafa piramidal de las hipotecas .

Quien soltó el coronavirus, pretende endeudar a los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas para esclavizar a su población durante lo menos dos generaciones.

El feminismo es un ataque de ingeniería social para tener el doble de esclavos a costa de su vida personal, que no puedan tener ni familia , ni hijos , ni tener una vida tranquila y ociosa como en cualquier otro país que no ha sido atacado ( el resto del planeta ) .

Sólo esclavizan poblaciones susceptibles a dejarse esclavizar ( de ahí el empeño del tipo de educación en los países ocupados , donde no enseñan nada , sólo a pasarse 8 horas sentados y obedecer a su jefe ) usan estratagemas de ingeniería social y psicología de masas para que la gente se pase su tiempo de vida generando impuestos, es decir que la mitad de su vida la dedique a trabajar de forma esclava , para unas élites extractivas que se llevan todo lo recaudado con trequemanejes como " la sanidad pública " en donde las empresas farmacéuticas se llevan una buena parte del pastel, las empresa energéticas, la venta de armas, la especulación urbanística y de la vivienda , el " rescate " de los bancos y infinidad de sumideros donde se cuela el dinero recaudado.


Lógicamente los políticos son empleados de esas organizacione supranacionales que se dedican a saquear países .

Juan Carlos fue el equivalente al Sha de Persia. y tan pronto tocó poder, se lo cedió al " vicepresidente " norteamericano

de ahí la enorme ovación de un país extranjero y a priori enemigo , puesto que todos los países son competidores y pocas veces convergen los intereses.

Discurso ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos (2 de junio de 1976) - RTVE.es

Es posible que la rendición de Juan Carlos nos librase de una guerra como Siria o Libia , puesto que el asesinato de Carrero Blanco ya auguró que iban en serio.


Todo al Rey, nada a Franco

Al entierro de Franco, por Estados Unidos asistió su vicepresidente, Nelson A. Rockefeller. "El príncipe Felipe de Edimburgo –se dice en este escrito desclasificado– estuvo particularmente satisfecho por su notable contribución a la celebración. Juan Carlos estaba muy contento por su presencia. No sólo fue a recibirle al aeropuerto el día 26, sino que le fue a despedir el 28 y mantuvo una comida privada familiar el 27.

Recordemos que el legítimo rey de Inglaterra Eduardo VIII fue depuesto por los que causaron 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial, y que este conspiró desde el extranjero para volver a su cargo , puesto que estaba en contra de la guerra .

El estúpido relato para mentes infantiles que dejó su cargo por amor a una divorciada está al nivel de lo que nos cuentan ahora del coronavirus.

La abdicación que salvó a Europa | Newtral

Eduardo VIII, el rey 'títere' de Hitler


David Rockefeller, el millonario que patrocinó la CIA y creó el Club Bilderberg



*NO FUE ESTADOS UNIDOS QUIEN INTERVINO EN LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL* , sino determinada organización supranacional que tomó el poder del ejército americano de forma puntual y lo usó para sus fines criminales. *Los países no son abstracciones .* Son determinadas personas que toman determinadas decisiones.

De la misma manera que *el ejército de España está actualmente en manos de los jefes de Sánchez e Iglesias* , o el ejército de Irán estaba en manos de los jefes del Sha , hasta que pasó a manos de Jomeini.

Irán en 1979 cuando llegó Jomeini , tenía menos población que España, actualmente tiene casi 100 millones de habitantes , todos patriotas , todos de la misma raza. Al contrario que en España, que de los 46 millones , la mitad son extranjeros y la otra mitad entre catalanes, vascos , gallegos y comunistas, son traidores.


Moral de amos y esclavos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.

El cambio climático es la disculpa para desindustrializar a los países desarrollados y tercermundializarlos. Porque aunque España quedase hecha un desierto sin nada cambiaría la situación del planeta, su contribución a la contaminación del planeta es 0,000001


solana ordena el bombardeo - Buscar con Google


----------



## hortera (29 Oct 2020)

a partir del min 55 lo que nunca te contarán en la escuela, quien era el bueno en la I guerra mundial y la II es una consecuencia de la I


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Nov 2020)

como el documental lo quitaron de la web de tve , lo he buscado por google 

1945, la paz salvaje


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Nov 2020)

hortera dijo:


> a partir del min 55 lo que nunca te contarán en la escuela, quien era el bueno en la I guerra mundial y la II es una consecuencia de la I



Sí, pero para el imaginario colectivo no tienen nada que ver. Guillermo II no tiene nada de mala fama, comparado con Hitler y los nancys


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Nov 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *NO FUE ESTADOS UNIDOS QUIEN INTERVINO EN LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL* , sino determinada organización supranacional que tomó el poder del ejército americano de forma puntual y lo usó para sus fines criminales. *Los países no son abstracciones .* Son determinadas personas que toman determinadas decisiones.



Entender esto es entender la geopolitica del Siglo XX. Sin esto, no te puedes empanar.

Biem visto y bien expuesto


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Nov 2020)




----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vaya, te parecerá mentira pero pocos aquí lo pillan, como son fachas pobres tienen el coeficiente justo para cagar y respirar al mismo tiempo, veo que usted además puede incluso toser. Enhorabuena.



Que ahora reconcer títulos de películas de entretenimiento es ser inteligente.
Si ejj que todos los progres soís iguales, infantilizados.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Si te fijas, no son tantos testimonios ni de tantas personas, sino unos pocos y repetidos.
Lo que si que hay es películas.
Cada X años película de la 2GM para recordarnos lo malos que eran ellos y lo heroicos que eran los aliados.
Demonizar y deshumanizar al enemigo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Que ahora reconcer títulos de películas de entretenimiento es ser inteligente.
> Si ejj que todos los progres soís iguales, infantilizados.



¿Infantiles? Sí, claro, no como esos derechistas que piden abiertamente exterminar a 26 millones de españoles mientras Vox afirman de esos derechistas que son los suyos. Muy maduro todo, y muy poco psicópata ¿verdad?


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Infantiles? Sí, claro, no como esos derechistas que piden abiertamente exterminar a 26 millones de españoles mientras Vox afirman de esos derechistas que son los suyos. Muy maduro todo, y muy poco psicópata ¿verdad?



Hablamos de ti y de lo que has dicho.
Que reconocer titulos de películas de ententenimiento es ser, culto.
Manejáis referencias de niños los progres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Hablamos de ti y de lo que has dicho.
> Que reconocer titulos de películas de ententenimiento es ser, culto.
> Manejáis referencias de niños los progres.



Hombre, no sólo eso, también lo es reconocer fascistas asesinos y poner medidas.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hombre, no sólo eso, también lo es reconocer fascistas asesinos y poner medidas.



Poner medidas...
Qué preocupante.
Luego os quejáis de que so quiera parar.
Y a los que os quieren parar les llamáis nazis.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Poner medidas...
> Qué preocupante.
> Luego os quejáis de que so quiera parar.
> Y a los que os quieren parar les llamáis nazis.



¿Parar? lo que quieren es asesinar, a 26 millones. Supongo que la cifra incluirá niños y mujeres sino es imposible. Te lo digo para que sepas en el lado que estás, que a lo mejor tu estupidez te lo impide ver.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Parar? lo que quieren es asesinar, a 26 millones. Supongo que la cifra incluirá niños y mujeres sino es imposible. Te lo digo para que sepas en el lado que estás, que a lo mejor tu estupidez te lo impide ver.



Yo es que soy un maldito bastardo de esos, que no creo en la alianza de civilizaciones y tampoco voy al cine, ya sabes cómo te digo brother.
Y seguís sacando leyes en contra de todos los que nos os gustan.
Y eso es agresión.

Pero centrémonos, que te pierdes, que para ti conocer el título de una película de entretenimiento es ser culto, ¿verdad?
Eso es tu referente de "cultura", ¿verdad?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Yo es que soy un maldito bastardo de esos, que no creo en la alianza de civilizaciones y tampoco voy al cine, ya sabes cómo te digo brother.
> Y seguís sacando leyes en contra de todos los que nos os gustan.
> Y eso es agresión.
> 
> ...



Es un referente cultural, claro que sí, otro referente cultural muy evidente es no ser como tú.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es un referente cultural, claro que sí, otro referente cultural muy evidente es no ser como tú.



Referente cultural = entretenimiento.

¿Cómo soy yo?
¿Te llevo la contraria y soy nazi, facha y votante de VOX quizás?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Referente cultural = entretenimiento.
> 
> ¿Cómo soy yo?
> ¿Te llevo la contraria y soy nazi, facha y votante de VOX quizás?



Cuando un tonto coge la linde, la linde se acaba pero el tonto sigue...


----------



## reconvertido (3 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cuando un tonto coge la linde, la linde se acaba pero el tonto sigue...



Tú sigue viendo películas de Judewod.
Es lo tuyo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2020)

hoy dia 3 de diciembre en tv1 a las 11 
Operación Garibaldi [por aticus]


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Tú sigue viendo películas de Judewod.
> Es lo tuyo.



También me gusta Bollywood


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

¿Vosotras? Joder la represión sexual que lleváis todos los fachas dentro, para mí que todos los de extrema derecha pecáis de lo mismo...


----------



## reconvertido (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> También me gusta Bollywood



Como si te gusta el cinema verité francés.
Sigue siendo entretenimiento.
Sacar de ahí los referentes de uno para considerar cultivado y con conocimiento a otra persona denota su ínfomo nivel.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

Está usted en un foro facha, no sólo facha, sino abiertamente nazi, si no quiere que le confundan sea más claro, pero aquí lo normal, sino eres de izquierdas, es que seas facha cuando no nazi directamente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Como si te gusta el cinema verité francés.
> Sigue siendo entretenimiento.
> Sacar de ahí los referentes de uno para considerar cultivado y con conocimiento a otra persona denota su ínfomo nivel.



Soy más de la Nouvelle Vague. Y no, el cine no es sólo entretenimiento, es también cultura.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Soy más de la Nouvelle Vague. Y no, el cine no es sólo entretenimiento, es también cultura.



Perdona bonito, cultura noe s asber, es entretenimiento y costumbres.
Sálvame es cultura.
Ni sabéis las redefiniciones de vuestros colegas progres.

MIra que pensar que "malditos bastardos" es conocimiento en vez de lo que es; esto es, entretenimiento y adoctrinamiento.
Si es que dais risa.

Te lo repito: basas todas tus ideas en entretenimiento doctrinario.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Perdona bonito, cultura noe s asber, es entretenimiento y costumbres.
> Sálvame es cultura.
> Ni sabéis las redefiniciones de vuestros colegas progres.
> 
> ...



El cine es cultura tarado, digas tú lo que digas.


----------



## reconvertido (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El cine es cultura tarado, digas tú lo que digas.



Sólo tienes como referencias la doctrina que te da el entrentenimiento adoctrinante.
Y desprecias a la gente por no reconocer cosas de tus divertimentos.
Ese es tu nivel.
Y al que te lo hace ver en público, le llamas tarado, como ahora acabas de hacer conmigo.

Da gusto ver cómo caéis.
NO tenéis fundamento alguno.


----------



## furia porcina (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Está usted en un foro facha, no sólo facha, sino abiertamente nazi, si no quiere que le confundan sea más claro, pero aquí lo normal, sino eres de izquierdas, es que seas facha cuando no nazi directamente.



Hombre, estamos en el país en el que todo lo que no esté a la izquierda de Lenin es facha. Por supuesto.


----------



## Motores_roteco.info (4 Dic 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Te refieres que la mezcla racial durante la invasion musulmana a España ha dejado unos genes que tienden al rojerío¿?
> 
> El Islam es un sustitorio del marxismo, entonces. Es decir, los psicopatas buscan una excusa para poder matar, cometer crimenes, etc...
> 
> ...



Pero si no hubo mezcla de razas, estaba prohibido por las religiones


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

furia porcina dijo:


> Hombre, estamos en el país en el que todo lo que no esté a la izquierda de Lenin es facha. Por supuesto.




" Facha" en la unión de república socialistas de Europa occidental , es como decir hereje en el mundo islámico. 

Fachas , son todas aquellas personas que no comulgan con la ideología dominante, en este caso una estrambótica secta llamada socialdemocracia, cargada de creencias irracionales y genocidas. 

La herejía es cualquier creencia que está en desacuerdo con las costumbres establecidas por una organización religiosa


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Sí claro. El término fascista, no se entiende entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta. De hecho lo normal es defender tus fronteras , tu idiosincrasia , tu patria , tu estilo de vida , tu gente y no permitir invasiones. 
Mein Kampf es un best seller en la India y el mundo islámico. Ahí tienen otro tipo de conflictos como los suníes contra los chiíes que a nosotros nos parecen irrelevantes. 

Es un error suponer que los occidentales somos más inteligentes , más cultos o más listos que otras civilizaciones , de hecho ellos nos absorberán en sólo unas décadas que es suficientemente significativo para entender que son superiores a nosotros. 

Los occidentales confundimos aprender datos técnicos , que sólo sirven para ser productivos , con sabiduría ,que sirve para tener una buena vida y llegar a nietos que es lo que importa. 

No es la cantidad de dinero que acumula una persona lo que importa en la vida, sino la cantidad de tiempo que dispone para vivir como lo que es , un ser humano y no un autómata como los occidentales. 

A los españoles en particular nos han privado de cualquier enseñanza de sabiduría , legado de miles de generaciones anteriores. Los musulmanes tienen el corán , los hindúes sus doctrinas y el budismo , los chinos a Confucio ... los españoles a LA VENENO y Jorge Javier. 

Si en 10 minutos , leyendo estas frases crees que has aprendido algo que no sabías , imagínate cuanto sabe quien lleva estudiándolas desde niño . 

*Frases de buda:*


*1. el dolor y sufrimiento no son lo mismo*


> “El dolor es inevitable, el sufrimiento es opcional”.



*2. Aprende a vivir el presente*


> “Alégrate porque todo lugar es aquí y todo momento es ahora”



*3. La plenitud está en la unidad*


> “Cuida el exterior tanto como el interior, porque todo es uno”



*4. La vida no es un camino llano, prepara tus recursos*


> “Más vale usar pantuflas que alfombrar el mundo”.



*5. Tu dolor no debe buscar culpables*


> “No lastimes a los demás con lo que te causa dolor a ti mismo”.



*6. ¿Qué es para ti lo esencial?*


> “No es más rico quien más tiene, sino quien menos necesita”.



*7. La valentía de desaprender*


> “Para entender todo, es necesario olvidarlo todo”.




7 frases de Buda que cambiarán tu vida - La Mente es Maravillosa

▷ 10 frases budistas que pueden cambiar tu vida ⋆ Rincón de la Psicología

*Frases de Confucio : *

*No importa cuán lento camines siempre y cuando no te detengas.*
No busques ser amigo de alguien que no es mejor que tú.
Si te enfadas, piensa en las consecuencias.
Si no puedes alcanzar tus metas, no las cambies; modifica tus acciones.
*¿Me preguntas por qué compro arroz y flores? Compro arroz para vivir y flores para tener algo por lo cual vivir.*
Exígete mucho a ti mismo y espera poco de los demás. Así te ahorrarás disgustos.
No importa lo que hagas en la vida, hazlo con todo tu corazón.
Dale consejos solo a aquel que busca conocimiento tras darse cuenta de su ignorancia.
Una pequeña impaciencia puede arruinar un gran proyecto.
*Si te escupen en la espalda, quiere decir que estás adelante. *
*FRASES DE MAHOMA*




> La tinta del sabio es más sagrada que la sangre del mártir.






> Ninguno de vosotros tendrá fe hasta que él me ama más que su padre, sus hijos y toda la humanidad.






> Una persona fuerte no es aquélla que tira al suelo a su adversario. Una persona fuerte es la persona que sabe contenerse cuando está encolerizada.






> Ciertamente las buenas obras dependen de las intenciones, y cada hombre tendrá según su intención






> La rectitud es el buen carácter, mientras que el pecado es cualquier cosa que incomoda a la conciencia y que no deseamos que la gente conozca.






> Aquél que no agradece un pequeño favor, no agradecerá uno grande.






> La auténtica riqueza del ser humano es el bien que hace al mundo.






> El mejor de los hombres es aquel que hace más bien a sus semejantes.






> La rectitud es tratar con equidad, justicia y decencia a la familia, mientras que veracidad es un esencial del buen carácter, pero ambas llevan al paraíso.






> Se me ordena que me rinda al Señor de los Mundos. Es él quien te creó del polvo…






> Al lado de la dificultad está la felicidad.






> Dale al trabajador su salario antes de que se haya secado el sudor de su frente.






> Tres cosas hay destructivas en la vida: la ira, la codicia y la excesiva estima de uno mismo.






> Facilitar una buena acción es lo mismo que hacerla.






> Di la verdad, aunque sea amarga. Di la verdad aún contra ti mismo.






> La virtud es el buen carácter, y la maldad es lo que se remueve dentro de ti y te disgusta que las personas lo sepan






> Este mundo es una prisión para los fieles, pero un paraíso para incrédulos.






> El que hace reír a sus compañeros merece el paraíso.






> El castrador de otros o de sí mismo no es seguidor mío.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Sí es difícil salir del rebaño. 

Pero si consigues mantenerte fuera, puedes observar todo mucho mejor desde la periferia


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2020)

LA NOCHE TEMÁTICA EN LA DOS , HOY. Estuvo muy bien . No se pierdan el documental, muy relacionado con lo que está pasando en USA.

_*FBI: El expediente Chaplin: Convencido de que Charles Chaplin trabaja para Moscú por el contenido reivindicativo de sus películas, Edgar Hoover lo vigila constantemente durante casi medio siglo. A principios de los 50 se lanza una terrible caza de brujas: el macartismo. Aprovechando la salida de Chaplin a Londres en 1952, Hoover obtuvo del Fiscal General la prohibición definitiva de su regreso a territorio estadounidense*_

La noche temática - FBI: El expediente Chaplin - RTVE.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2020)

Las mayores humillaciones sufridas por imperios y estados


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Mar 2021)

Franco fue el mejor gobernante del siglo XX


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes


Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...




es.rbth.com


----------



## skan (8 Nov 2021)

Y violaron a todas las alemanas jóvenes que pillaron.


----------



## Mora (8 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La razon no la sé, pero sí que parece mas alta que en casi cualquier lugar de Europa. Es que hasta la imagen del mueriego psicopata español ha pasado al pop-culture mundial. Si hasta en Street Fighter pusieron un guaperas mujeriego narcisista como ejemplo de español



Lo de mujeriego español es totalmente verdad y un dato contrastable, son los mas con diferencia al menso en mi experiencia como expat. Tampoco es nada malo , mejor ser cariñosos que genocidas como los anglos.


----------



## Mora (8 Nov 2021)

Aun si uno no sabe de historia y aplicando la logica, no es mas racista pensar que ciertas persona (alemanas) sean tan malvados y otras (anglos especialmente) buenos y benevolentes. Vamos la historia oficial no hay por donde cogerla.
Y le aseguro que no soy nada fascista o nazi , asi que den una oportunidad los foreros que dudan de la version oficial ideales politicos aparte.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Nov 2021)

skan dijo:


> Y violaron a todas las alemanas jóvenes que pillaron.



A pelito con intención de preñarlas y humillarlas , QUE SE JODAN!!! El pueblo Alemán aplaudía a Hitler mientras la guerra fue bien pues cuando fue mal a pagar con el culo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## esforzado (8 Nov 2021)

cómo se puede hacer semejante mierda de documental... sin nombrar (más que una sola vez e indirectamente) a los judíos... partisanos... soviéticos... y checoslovacos... ¿esos son todos los malos?

está suavizado hasta la náusea...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Mar 2022)

Reflotemos sanamente este hilo


----------



## _______ (3 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes
> 
> 
> Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...
> ...



Es la suerte que correrán los borreguines está vez


----------



## el ganador (3 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El pueblo Alemán aplaudía a Hitler mientras la guerra fue bien pues cuando fue mal a pagar con el culo.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Aquí aplaudimos muy bien también.


----------



## propellerman (3 Mar 2022)

Los alemanes fueron los malos de la película en la II guerra mundial, pero excesos por parte de los aliados hubo y no fueron pocos, por ejemplo las tropas estadounidenses también se hincharon a violar alemanas, incluidas menores, aunque no se quiera hablar del tema, y en ese caso no cabía ni el ojo por ojo porque es evidente que los alemanes no violaron a norteamericanas


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Mar 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> Aquí aplaudimos muy bien también.



No , aquí Franco supo nadar y guardar la ropa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## socrates99 (3 Mar 2022)

No eran los nazis y alemanes los malos???
Cuando dicen que los nazis ganaron la guerra es que debe ser verdad.


----------



## lefebre (3 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *



No hay quien te entienda. No te gustan ni los nazis alemanes, ni los nazis rusos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No hay quien te entienda. No te gustan ni los nazis alemanes, ni los nazis rusos.



No me gusta los nazis, de ningún sitio. 
Me molsn los comunistas de todos los sitios


----------



## lefebre (3 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No me gusta los nazis, de ningún sitio.
> Me molsn los comunistas de todos los sitios



Los comunistas nazis también te molan ? Ya sabes que hay mucho nazi que va de comunista.


----------



## el ganador (3 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No , aquí Franco supo nadar y guardar la ropa.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Digo en la actualidad


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Los comunistas nazis también te molan ? Ya sabes que hay mucho nazi que va de comunista.



No le hagas mucho caso a Santiago Armesilla y sus pajas socialchovinistas...


----------



## lefebre (3 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No le hagas mucho caso a Santiago Armesilla y sus pajas socialchovinistas...



No sé quiénes son. Pero si sé de gente que habla como un nazi, piensa como un nazi, actúa como un nazi... Y dice ser comunista!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No sé quiénes son. Pero si sé de gente que habla como un nazi, piensa como un nazi, actúa como un nazi... Y dice ser comunista!!!



Mmm.. IONE BELARRA!!!  acerté?


----------



## zapatitos (3 Mar 2022)

Ya estamos con el victivismo y el lloriqueo, cuando los que morían eran los civiles del Frente Oriental y los comunistas que mandaban a los campos de internamiento nazis, los alemanes no se quejaban tan amargamente.

No la hagas y no la temerás y cuando comiences una guerra total asegúrate bien de que esa guerra total la vas a ganar.

Saludeos.


----------



## lefebre (3 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Mmm.. IONE BELARRA!!!  acerté?



No se quién es esa. Pero en cualquier caso son fáciles de identificar.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Mar 2022)

el ganador dijo:


> Digo en la actualidad



Si, los borregos aplauden a Ucrania .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.

Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis.


----------



## Aventino (3 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Alucino todavia que se diera este documental en la 2



Se está implantando en occidente la idea del cambio de enemigo.

Hay que mostrar las aotrocidades que fueron capaces de ejecutar los rusos
al final del la II guerra mundial..

Los rusos y sobretodo Putin es ahora el nuevo enemigo, los nazis por esta
temporada pasan a segundo plano


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Mar 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Jjajajaa que hijoputas. Ahora sacaran a los comunistas (RUSOS) como asesinos de los civiles de la alemania nazi.
> 
> JODER COMO SE LES VE EL PLUMERO.





Aventino dijo:


> Se está impantando en occidente la idea del cambio de enemigo.
> 
> Hay que mostrar las aotrocidades que fueron capaces de ejecutar los rusos
> al final del la II guerra mundial..
> ...



Hace 2 años de esto


----------



## Kalikatres (3 Mar 2022)

Fui testigo de jovencito de una charla entre un abuelo y una abuela que se encontraron casualmente en el super familiar donde yo trabajaba; yo tenía cierta confianza con el viejo que era cliente habitual y al verlos abrazarse y llorar me llamó la atención... así que me atreví a preguntar y resumiéndolo mucho el hombre fue uno de esos niños que cargaban en Berlin un Panzerfaust anticarro, el caso es que disparó a un blindado ruso, salió corriendo y se metió en una alcantarilla con la sorpresa de que estaba atiborrado de gente, principalmente mujeres y allí se quedó en completo silencio.







Pero duró poco, los rusos ya buscaban a los alemanes por el subsuelo, fueron sacados por militares rusos de malas maneras y observó cómo muchas mujeres eran sacadas literalmente cogiéndolas por el pelo, las miraban y echaban a un lado a las más mayores y niños y a otra a los varones.
Había varios edificios vigilados por soldados donde las valientes berlinesas fueron violadas repetida y sistemáticamente en una orgía infernal, al parecer no se salvó ni una de tamaña vejación y soberanas palizas mientras en la zona aliada no aceptaban la rendición de los civiles diciéndoles que se rindieran a los rusos entre risas.
Esta señora ya muy muy mayor lo contaba entre sollozos recordando el asesinato de su hija que fue víctima de una brutal paliza, brutal violación y muerte por los tovarich.
Cuento más o menos lo que recuerdo:
"Lo peor eran los gritos que se oían de las agredidas y la espera mientras las chicas nos abrazábamos con desesperación esperando se nos llevasen para satisfacerse ellos, malditos sean un millón de veces"
"Ellos entraban en el recinto donde nos hacinábamos sentadas al suelo, muchas se habían orinado por el miedo, muchas temblaban compulsivamente, todas llorábamos y de vez en cuando entraba un ruso y teníamos que levantar la cabeza para vernos bien; a mi me cogieron del brazo brutalmente y me llevó a una habitación llena de escombros, el soldado me hablaba pero no entendía palabra y empezó a abofetearme con fuerza me echó en un jergón y empezó la violación, tuve que aguantar esa humillación hasta con tres soldados.
Estuvimos hasta tres días encerradas en esas condiciones, algunas ya desesperadas se tiraron a la calle por la ventana, fue una locura, hasta que llegó un oficial que se enfadó mucho y ya no hubo más agresiones."

Mal asunto las guerras, mal asunto los hipócritas, mal asunto los tovarich.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Fui testigo de jovencito de una charla entre un abuelo y una abuela que se encontraron casualmente en el super familiar donde yo trabajaba; yo tenía cierta confianza con el viejo que era cliente habitual y al verlos abrazarse y llorar me llamó la atención... así que me atreví a preguntar y resumiéndolo mucho el hombre fue uno de esos niños que cargaban en Berlin un Panzerfaust anticarro, el caso es que disparó a un blindado ruso, salió corriendo y se metió en una alcantarilla con la sorpresa de que estaba atiborrado de gente, principalmente mujeres y allí se quedó en completo silencio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 967546
> 
> ...



Pues bien folladas están, además tenían órdenes de follarlas repetidamente para preñarías y de romperles el culo para humillarlas. Después de lo que hicieron los alemanes deberían haber sido EXTERMINADOS, esas “INOCENTES” seguro que aplaudían a Hitler, a los NaZis, mojaban bragas con la SS…. NO HABÍA ALEMANES INOCENTES!!! Leí las memorias de un soldado ruso y tenían órdenes de violar sistemáticamente a toda mujer en edad fértil con la idea de PREÑARLA, además si era delante de sus familiares mejor . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## NIKK (4 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues bien folladas están, además tenían órdenes de follarlas repetidamente para preñarías y de romperles el culo para humillarlas. Después de lo que hicieron los alemanes deberían haber sido EXTERMINADOS, esas “INOCENTES” seguro que aplaudían a Hitler, a los NaZis, mojaban bragas con la SS…. NO HABÍA ALEMANES INOCENTES!!! Leí las memorias de un soldado ruso y tenían órdenes de violar sistemáticamente a toda mujer en edad fértil con la idea de PREÑARLA, además si era delante de sus familiares mejor .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Hay que ser un canalla y un cobarde para obedecer tal orden. Un tiro en la cabeza y punto. No me gustaría estar en la piel del soldado toda mi vida avergonzandome.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Hay que ser un canalla y un cobarde para obedecer tal orden. Un tiro en la cabeza y punto. No me gustaría estar en la piel del soldado toda mi vida avergonzandome.



Pues los canallas y cobardes alemanes estuvieron años obedeciendo órdenes de esas en todo el este de europa, de mientras las chortinas alemanas mojaban las bragas al ver a los apuestos soldados alemanes y sobre todo a los oficiales y SS que daban órdenes de exterminio , PUES CUANDO LES TOCA A ELLAS RECIBIR POLLAZOS CON FURIA PORCINA que se aguanten.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Mar 2022)

ahora se entiende mejor la segunda guerra mundial :

" Como Hitler es un loco y hay que pararlo, matemos a 70 millones de personas inocentes y destruyamos media Europa " 


como en este foro no admite los vídeos de tik tok , copien el enlace añadiendo una h al principio .
Es un general español en la noche 24h hablando de la escalada bélica. 


ttps://vm.tiktok.com/ZMLDGAWJr/


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahora se entiende mejor la segunda guerra mundial :
> 
> " Como Hitler es un loco y hay que pararlo, matemos a 70 millones de personas inocentes y destruyamos media Europa "
> 
> ...



No es comparable lo de Ucrania con Hitler , Hitler habría matado a todos los eslavos al oeste de los Urales, además no lo negaban, esclavizarlos hasta que muriesen.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues bien folladas están, además tenían órdenes de follarlas repetidamente para preñarías y de romperles el culo para humillarlas. Después de lo que hicieron los alemanes deberían haber sido EXTERMINADOS, esas “INOCENTES” seguro que aplaudían a Hitler, a los NaZis, mojaban bragas con la SS…. NO HABÍA ALEMANES INOCENTES!!! Leí las memorias de un soldado ruso y tenían órdenes de violar sistemáticamente a toda mujer en edad fértil con la idea de PREÑARLA, además si era delante de sus familiares mejor .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Ese es el espíritu de un buen rojo de mierda!


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ese es el espíritu de un buen rojo de mierda!



Roja de Mierda será tu Puta madre y el travelo que piensas equivocadamente que es tu padre.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## hermes71 (6 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es parte de la doctrina del shock .
> 
> Cuando se refieren a " americanos o ingleses" no son tal.
> 
> ...



Hubo algunos intentos de ataque, tanto japoneses como alemanes con un submarino, pero quedo en eso, intento.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Roja de Mierda será tu Puta madre y el travelo que piensas equivocadamente que es tu padre.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



  
Maldito hijodeputa, como castigo no te enviaré al ignore, pedazo descerebrado.


----------



## perrosno (7 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación?
> 
> ¿Quieren decirnos algo?



Me autocito, estaba muy claro lo que nos querían decir los muy hijos de mil perras sarnosas. Justito lo que tenemos dos años después y lo que nos quieran meter aun


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me autocito, estaba muy claro lo que nos querían decir los muy hijos de mil perras sarnosas. Justito lo que tenemos dos años después y lo que nos quieran meter aun



la historia se repite con el mismo guion .

Al final quien va a pagar son los países de Europa occidental. 

Ucrania es el equivalente a la llamada guerra civil española , que no fue tal . 

Fue la lucha entre los dos bandos que debutaron después y el comienzo de la guerra. 

Ucrania es el detonante . El convoy de 60 kilómetros de vehículos destartalados de la era soviética , está esperando ser bombardeado por los países de Europa occidental . Ya será la acción de guerra definitiva que permita justificar cualquier desastre que ocurra ya que se le atribuirá a la venganza de los rusos. 

El mismo bando de ahora : Stalin, Roosevelt , Churchill y los títeres europeos 
contra estados unidos de Europa. 

Nadie quiere que exista Europa, en la lucha por la supremacía mundial siempre se elimina al rival más débil . 
Lo mismo hicieron con Japón que estaba construyendo los Estados Unidos de Asia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Mar 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Maldito hijodeputa, como castigo no te enviaré al ignore, pedazo descerebrado.



Me la suda lo que haga un trozo de mierda con ojos 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## angrymorty (8 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me autocito, estaba muy claro lo que nos querían decir los muy hijos de mil perras sarnosas. Justito lo que tenemos dos años después y lo que nos quieran meter aun



Ya, pero hay una gran diferencia. Al contrario que con el Covid, poner a Putin y los rusos de malvados es bastante más complicado. Parece (hablo de mi entorno) que la gran mayoría (de la gente joven) se percata de la manipulación desmedida. Quizás porque ha sucedido de forma abrupta. La cuestión es que, claramente, la cosa sanitaria es un asunto sensible que obnubila las mentes de casi todos; la cuestión xenófoba es distinta. Seguro que no soy el único que percibe cómo han levantado las suspicacias del populacho. Y aún más, otra de las enormes diferencias con respecto a la pandemia es que estas afectan al bolsillo HOY, no se pagan mediante deuda, que parece invisible. 

Dicho esto, aclaro que Putin es otro psicópata. Me la suda si tiene razón o si las motivaciones para invadir Ucrania responden a la defensa nacional a largo plazo. Da igual, es otro farsante. Si inicias una guerra de carácter expansionista o, para no herir sensibilidades, para deponer al títere del “enemigo” y poner el tuyo -no por la vía de la diplomacia y la manipulación (elecciones) sino de la violencia más directa; entonces, decía, si no LIDERAS la guerra que has iniciado tú mismo en el frente, como hizo Alejandro Magno o como hacen hoy los mismos generales de los perros chechenos, eres un cobarde psicópata que al igual que otros grandes psicópatas pone las vidas ajenas a disposición de sus sueños. Que vaya Putin al frente y me creeré sus mierdas, la supuesta verdad de sus motivaciones.

Asumid esto, putinianos. Las elecciones que ganó el actor fueron ganadas porque el aparato propagandístico-manipulador UE/Otaniano fue mejor esa vez. En ese juego no importan las mentiras, tampoco importa la gente en lo más mínimo, solo importa el poder. Sin embargo, nadie -casi nadie- murió de forma directa a causa de la victoria del judío y nadie -casi nadie- se empobreció como ahora por lo mismo. Ocurre con Putin, que para recuperar a su títere tiene que recurrir a la carta nuclear. Un juego poco divertido y que le advierte de formas de mal perdedor que trata de esforzarse para ser cool y estar calmado, pero que rompe la baraja si va palmando (imagino que esta actitud de llorón no habrá gustado entre sus homólogos psicópatas internacionales). Él también juega a manipular siempre que puede, pero tío, si le compramos de buena gana que la mitad de los ucras “son” rusos ¿cómo puede ser tan trozo de no conseguir revertir la situación diplomáticamente? Ah, ¿porque Rusia no puede competir económicamente contra la OTAN que sí puede destinar enormes sumas de dinero a desestabilizar?

Rusia es la potencia perdedora de la guerra fría. Reconocido por ella misma en primer lugar. Rusia está en el desguace. No digo que se rindan sin luchar, pero hace falta que muera más gente en Europa?


----------



## perrosno (8 Mar 2022)

Pues será en tu entorno, en los mios que son varios, de distintas edades y formas de ser. La gente suele tener el mensaje televisivo sea el que sea.
¿Acaso crees que la gente en general lee estos foros u otros? ¿O simplemente tiene la curiosidad de buscar la verdad por si mismos?
Ni lo sueñes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Lo de Ucrania es la 2ª parte del coronavirus. Es una nueva pantomima para de la agenda 2030 = arruinar a Europa y llenarla de negros


¿ POR QUÉ NO USAN EL CORONAVIRUS PARA ATACAR A LAS TROPAS RUSAS QUE ES GRATIS ? ¿ POR QUÉ NO LO USA PUTIN PARA ATACAR A UCRANIA ? Los americanos para salir de su enorme crisis estructural provocada por el crack del 29 decidieron saquear Europa porque era la parte del mundo con más recursos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Mar 2022)

Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»


https://www.laiberia.es/fernando-paz-el-objetivo-del-globalismo-es-convertir-el-mundo-en-una-gran-china l historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2022)

Buen reflote


----------



## Tons of Fear (25 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Te refieres que la mezcla racial durante la invasion musulmana a España ha dejado unos genes que tienden al rojerío¿?
> 
> El Islam es un sustitorio del marxismo, entonces. Es decir, los psicopatas buscan una excusa para poder matar, cometer crimenes, etc...
> 
> ...



No creo que sea la esencia de esos mulmanes los que empujan la conducta de la población. En España se produjo otra mezcla racial que se hizo mucho mas pronunciada a partir de 1492 a causa de las políticas buenistas/cristianas de nuestra reina y no es de sudamericanos precisamente. La muy progre pensó que si obligas a un perro a maullar se comportará como un gato.Hace falta una base biológica compatible con tal comportamiento y los descendientes de los asirios (notables por la brutalidad en la victoria) y el pueblo de Canaan (degenerados) me da que de eso no tienen mucho.

Aquí tenemos personas que odian instintivamente nuestro pais como el señor Iglesias ("yo no puedo decir España" )y el mero concepto de nación.

Esa creo que es la razón de las dos Españas. Los que se marcharon solo fueron una minoría.

Con el paso del tiempo estamos tan mezclados que algunos de ellos entiendo que ni saben la razón de su conducta.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes
> 
> 
> Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...
> ...



Cuando he comentado lo de este documental con algún borrego, además de negarse a verlo, a todos les ha parecido lógico que pasasen estas cosas y de alguna menera lo justificaban en base a los crímenes del nazismo, o no se lo han creido. Esto funciona así, la propaganda y toda la producción antinazi judibudiense son para esto. Es un rodillo aplasta cerebros.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Mar 2022)

No hay que regermanizar nada, lo que se necesita es dejar que cada país elija su destino sin que organizaciones secretas, mafias y controladores de todo tipo y pelaje, metan sus manazas en nada relacionado con la humanidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Cuando he comentado lo de este documental con algún borrego, además de negarse a verlo, a todos les ha parecido lógico que pasasen estas cosas y de alguna menera lo justificaban en base a los crímenes del nazismo, o no se lo han creido. Esto funciona así, la propaganda y toda la producción antinazi judibudiense son para esto. Es un rodillo aplasta cerebros.





nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Cuando he comentado lo de este documental con algún borrego, además de negarse a verlo, a todos les ha parecido lógico que pasasen estas cosas y de alguna menera lo justificaban en base a los crímenes del nazismo, o no se lo han creido. Esto funciona así, la propaganda y toda la producción antinazi judibudiense son para esto. Es un rodillo aplasta cerebros.



Qué fácil es arengar a las personas y enfrentarlas.

Los mismos que se escondieron en sus casas durante 2 años, aterrorizados , por un virus que no existía ,ahora ofrecen su vida para defender patrias ajenas


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

Las guerras son un invento que desde tiempo inmemorial se usó para el exterminio de los hombres.

Para matar al excedente de población.

Cuando la élite dominante veía que los esclavos se habían reproducido demasiado y no eran necesarios puesto que toda la producción ya estaba cubierta, provocaban guerras y se mataban entre sí.

De esa manera diezmaban a la población susceptible de revolucionarse contra ellos


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

no cuenta más que mentiras. hacer creer que no despliegan fuerzas cuando todas las armas que están ahora actuando son enviadas por la OTAN, es engañar a subnormales.

ahora no son guerras de trincheras, un misil es suficiente para acabar con todo un ejército y eso se puede manejar incluso desde Internet en otra parte del mundo









Alto mando militar alemán: La OTAN no desplegará "bajo ninguna circunstancia" fuerzas en Ucrania, incluso si se usaran armas de destrucción masiva - es.budrigannews.com


Martin Meissner / AP




es.budrigannews.com


----------



## machotafea (2 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Con la teoría de los psicópatas se explica perfectamente la realidad histórica de las dos Españas.
> 
> Y yo voy más lejos aún, creo que en España tenemos un mayor porcentaje de psicópatas o de malas personas debido a la mezcla de razas que hubo en el pasado. Creo que los marrónidos tienen mayor tendencia a la psicopatía, sólo hay que ver su tasa de criminalidad en otros países más marrónidos que España.



Si solo fueras un 1% más subnormal, el conjunto de taras que sufres hubieran provocado un aborto espontáneo a tu puta madre.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Si solo fueras un 1% más subnormal, el conjunto de taras que sufres hubieran provocado un aborto espontáneo a tu puta madre.




Reportado.


----------



## machotafea (2 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Roja de Mierda será tu Puta madre y el travelo que piensas equivocadamente que es tu padre.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Puto rojo ruso de mierda


----------



## machotafea (2 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Reportado.



Comeme el escroto. Hijo de puta.


----------



## machotafea (2 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Reportado.



Es peor estar mezclado a que tus padres sean hermanos, como te pasa a ti.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Puto rojo ruso de mierda



Otro RETRASADO HIJO DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA QUE AÚN NO SE ENTERÓ QUE RUSIA Y PUTIN SON DE DERECHAS, D E R E C H A S ! ! ! Puedo discutir con quien sea menos con alguien que tiene un retraso mental y un adoctrinamiento tan grande como el tuyo así que me cago en tus muertos y te mando al ignore .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Qué fácil es arengar a las personas y enfrentarlas.
> 
> Los mismos que se escondieron en sus casas durante 2 años, aterrorizados , por un virus que no existía ,ahora ofrecen su vida para defender patrias ajenas



Es asombroso todo lo que estamos viviendo desde hace 2 años.

El antes y el después a mí , fue lo del niño del pozo que lógicamente llevaba muerto dos semanas y seguían engañando la borregada...

A partir de ahí cada día se supera al anterior


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es asombroso todo lo que estamos viviendo desde hace 2 años.
> 
> El antes y el después a mí , fue lo del niño del pozo que lógicamente llevaba muerto dos semanas y seguían engañando la borregada...
> 
> A partir de ahí cada día se supera al anterior




Para mí el grado de subnormalidad del ciudadano medio superó enormemente cualquier expectativa. Ahora visto en retrospectiva, se explican perfectamente muchas cosas que me pasaron en mi vida, y que tienen que ver con la subnormalidad de los demás.


----------



## Escombridos (2 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Me han gustado mucho unas frases al final:
> 
> *"La paz siempre tiene un lado oscuro y lo que ocurrió tras la liberación arroja una sombra de duda entre los vencedores"
> "La mayor limpieza étnica de la historia, aprobada por los aliados victoriosos, sigue siendo una atrocidad oculta a plena vista"*



Vamos a ver, que los vencieron a cañonazos y no con enanos que les insultaban, ¿Como no van a morir muchas personas?
Lo mismo pasa con la guerra civil española ; que maloooss los vencedores!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Para mí el grado de subnormalidad del ciudadano medio superó enormemente cualquier expectativa. Ahora visto en retrospectiva, se explican perfectamente muchas cosas que me pasaron en mi vida, y que tienen que ver con la subnormalidad de los demás.



El tema ya es muy viejo. La gente prefiere creer que saber.


Dice Buda en el sutra 8:

Ser sabio no consiste en tener conocimientos. Ser sabio significa realizar algo con tu consciencia. La sabiduría es experiencia, no creencia. Es una experiencia existencial, no una referencia. La creencia es una proyección de la mente tramposa; te da la sensación de saber, sin saber.










Sutra 8: Ni elogios ni culpas


" El viento no puede agitar una montaña. Ni el elogio ni la culpa mueven al hombre sabio ". (Budha). Ser sabio no consiste en tener c...




los53sutrasdebuda.blogspot.com


----------



## CocoVin (3 Abr 2022)

Así el NWO se aseguro de que jamás nadie le haría sombra.

Tomad nota para lo que esta por venir si os da por rebelarse.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Abr 2022)

Relatos de guerra: 1945, el año de la venganza.


Para el que tenga digestión... 1945: EL AÑO DE LA VENGANZA




www.burbuja.info


----------



## skan (3 Abr 2022)

Los rusos se dedicaron a violar mujeres alemanas durante mucho tiempo, impúnemente, 
e hicieron lo mismo en Polonia, Ucrania, Finlandia, Kazajistán, Azerbayán, Chechenia, Georgia, Rumanía, Uzbekistán,...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (3 Abr 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es parte de la doctrina del shock .
> 
> Cuando se refieren a " americanos o ingleses" no son tal.
> 
> ...



Y lo de las Torres Gemelas no cuenta porque fue un auto-ataque.


----------



## Opty (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes
> 
> 
> Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...
> ...




Ya lo han retirao


----------



## Komanche O_o (22 May 2022)

Y al final los hijos se murieron con las pelotas congeladas en la SANTA URSS....


----------



## daesrd (22 May 2022)

Antes los juden nos tienen etiquetados al resto de humanidad, en su Talmud, como BESTIAS CON FORMA HUMANA, PARA SERVIRLES.


----------



## daesrd (22 May 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En la guerra más grande que ha conocido la humanidad, los vencedores hacen salvajadas ¿y? ¿cuál es el problema?
> 
> ¡Qué fácil y bonito es hacer juicios de valor con la barriga llena desde la calidez del hogar saboreando una copa de vino!!
> 
> ...



Precisamente desde la frialdad de la distancia es como mejor se valora lo ocurrido.
Eso si, hay que quitarse las anteojeras


----------



## Socom (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es parte de la doctrina del shock .
> 
> Cuando se refieren a " americanos o ingleses" no son tal.
> 
> ...



Querían un estado propio, se hicieron los mártires amañando las cifras del holocausto y mira ahora, dueños de medio mundo y son cuatro gatos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (22 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *



Que votaron tus putos bolcheviques? Y los mencheviques antes que ellos? Que les ocurrió a los primeros y a los segundos con los comunistas???

Los “pueblos” siguen disfrutando lo votado ??


----------



## daesrd (22 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Discurso ante el Congreso de los Estados Unidos (2 de junio de 1976) - RTVE.es



Buen discurso del emérito. Lástimas que esas buenas palabras de futuro para España hayan quedado en agua de borrajas


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 May 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> *Alemanes disfrutando de lo votado en el 33.
> Que se jodan, eso mismo votaron hacerle a otros. *




Lo que afirma es *FALSO.*

La últimas elecciones libres de la República de Weimar a las que asistió el Partido Nacionalsocialista de los Trabajadores Alemanes (NSDAP), fueron el 6 de noviembre de 1932.

Era una Alemania dividida en facciones y que trataba de recuperarse de las continuas crisis internas, la hiperinflación y por el vacío de poder que planteaba el respetado pero muy anciano canciller, Von Hindenburg. Realizados los escrutinios, los 584 escaños del Reichstag (Parlamento) quedaron repartidos de la siguiente manera:

Nacionalsocialistas: 196
Partido Socialdemócrata: 121
Partido Comunista: 100
Centro Católico: 70
Partido Popular Nacionalista Alemán: 51
Partido Popular Bávaro: 20
Grupúsculos: 12
Partido Popular: 11
Partido Democrático Alemán: 2
Partido Económico: 1

Como se observa, los nazis obtuvieron el 30% de los votos, la suma de las boletas de los 3 partidos mas votados era suficiente para relegarlos a la oposición, la izquierda sacó mas votos que los nazis.

Hitler finalmente ascendió con fraude y violencia a Canciller el 30 de noviembre de 1933, en ese momento representaba a 20 millones de alemanes, *es decir que 45 millones de alemanes NO ERAN NAZIS...*

"The rise and fall of the Third Reich; a history of Nazi Germany."
Shirer, William L.

The rise and fall of the Third Reich; a history of Nazi Germany.


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 May 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Hitler finalmente ascendió con fraude y violencia a Canciller el 30 de noviembre de 1933, en ese momento representaba a 20 millones de alemanes, *es decir que 45 millones de alemanes NO ERAN NAZIS...*



Y sin embargo, TODOS PAGARON POR IGUAL.
Al desnudo el imperdonable error de NO LUCHAR contra un gobierno perverso, creyendo que con tener la barriga llena es suficiente.
NO, no lo es.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (24 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Cómo vivieron y murieron en la URSS los prisioneros de guerra alemanes
> 
> 
> Más de cuatro millones de alemanes fueron encarcelados, capturados e internados para trabajar en la URSS después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. No...
> ...



Sí, a base de palos los domaron... transformándolos en lo que son ahora: una país de lamebotas.


----------



## Don Luriio (3 Oct 2022)

Yo desconfío de estos documentales emotivos que solo van en una dirección. De un lado y de otro. Es muy fácil manipular en los documentales y lo hacen constantemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Oct 2022)

1945 La Paz Salvaje


Cuando terminó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la gente de la Europa liberada celebró su libertad de la tiranía nazi. Pero para...




www.area-documental.com


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (3 Oct 2022)

También tenéis el documental doblado al castellano en E-Mule. Baja en 5 minutos.


----------



## ingeniata (3 Oct 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> También tenéis el documental doblado al castellano en E-Mule. Baja en 5 minutos.



gracias por el dato.


----------



## valensalome (3 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Vaya, te parecerá mentira pero pocos aquí lo pillan, como son fachas pobres tienen el coeficiente justo para cagar y respirar al mismo tiempo, veo que usted además puede incluso toser. Enhorabuena.



Se dice cociente no coeficiente, eres tan inteligente...


----------



## Murnau (3 Oct 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay otro de Hitler, ¿Están dando muchos documentales de la alemania nazi ultimamente o es mi sensación?
> 
> ¿Quieren decirnos algo?



Más o menos en la fecha que has escrito ese mensaje, han hecho una clara comparación con Putin los muy subnormales.

Edito para decir que pensaba que era un mensaje de este año. Hace meses han hecho propaganda un poco indirecta para que el borrego promedio compare un hecho con otro. Lamentable, como lamentable es que les funciona.


----------



## valensalome (3 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Sí claro. El término fascista, no se entiende entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta. De hecho lo normal es defender tus fronteras , tu idiosincrasia , tu patria , tu estilo de vida , tu gente y no permitir invasiones.
> Mein Kampf es un best seller en la India y el mundo islámico. Ahí tienen otro tipo de conflictos como los suníes contra los chiíes que a nosotros nos parecen irrelevantes.
> 
> Es un error suponer que los occidentales somos más inteligentes , más cultos o más listos que otras civilizaciones , de hecho ellos nos absorberán en sólo unas décadas que es suficientemente significativo para entender que son superiores a nosotros.
> ...



Estas sembrado ataraxio


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2022)

valensalome dijo:


> Se dice cociente no coeficiente, eres tan inteligente...



También es correcto, gilipollas, y no lo digo yo sino la RAE, peor que equivocarse es pasarse de listo:


https://dle.rae.es/coeficiente


☰
Consulta posible gracias al compromiso con la cultura de la
Tipos de búsqueda
por palabras
vigesimotercera edición
Escriba aquí la palabra

coeficiente
De co- y eficiente.

1. adj. Que juntamente con otra cosa produce un efecto.

2. m. coloq. Persona que acompaña en sus exámenes al aspirante a ingreso en las academias militares.

3. m. Fís. Expresión numérica de una propiedad o característica de un cuerpo, que generalmente se presenta como una relación entre dos magnitudes. Coeficiente de dilatación.

4. m. Mat. Factor constante que multiplica una expresión, situado generalmente a su izquierda.

coeficiente de escorrentía

1. m. Relación entre el agua de lluvia que cae en una zona determinada y el agua que corre; diferencia entre el agua caída y el agua filtrada.

coeficiente intelectual

1. m. Psicol. cociente intelectual.


----------



## PEPEYE (4 Oct 2022)

Algo he leido sobre el tema, aprovechare para ver el documental


----------

